# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  .. [ عبـًـًـًر بكلمة ودي ] ..

## ورده محمديه

*


السلـآم عليكم 


اخبآكم... ان شاء الله اموركم تمآم ..؟



موضـوع بسيط وخفيف وهوآ 

ـأنكـ تفتح قلبكـ لنــــــــأ..~ْ وتعبر عن رغبتكـ اللي في قلبكـ..~ْ

بكلمه..:

~ْ{ ..ودي.. }ْ~



تفآعلكم يا احلى اعضاء~


..محبتي تسبق تحيتي..


*

----------


## ليلاس

*موضوع حلووو ورودهـ .."*

*ودي أشوفهآ اليــــــــوم ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اشوف شعورهم ...


ودي اشوفها والآآآمس نعومة اطرافها ..>ناعنوني الكتكوته
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اهاجر الى بلد خالي من السكان *

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ودي آطلع اليووؤم أي مكـآن ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ودي اغير جوو ..اروح الكورنيش يااريت [ تفضلو معااآي *ــ*



وعليكم السلام والرحمه

الحمدلله اني بخير اسأل عن وردة ..

اخباركِ غناااتي؟

موضوووع حلوو ومممتع 

تسلميين ع الافكآار الجميله

ماننحرم جوودكِ

تحياااااااااتي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وَدي أروح مكان :$

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اني بعد ودي اروح الكرنيش 

...اني بخير واسال عن الا يسالؤ عني  ...

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي افهم وش قصدهم؟!!
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي انام 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي بـقلب يضمني بكل حنانه  ،،  ^ــ^*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي لو كنت مع ضيوف الرحمان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* ودي أسافر سوررريا .. مشتـــــــــآآآاقه مره*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي أعرف عنهم اكثر واكثر .........~

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* ودي أروح الغاضرية .. ودي أزور الغاآآلي حسين ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اطلع اتسمع الليله خروج الامام الحسين بس خساره مالينا نصيب !
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*



ودي اروح مزرعه ..
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي في ياهل صغنونو (مايتعدى سنه ونص  )اللعب وياهـ  

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اغفي لي ساعه واجلس....!~ْ

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي احصل رقمي سوا ضايع ولا ادري وين اختفى ...ااااف 


*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ودي أرتاح من كلامهم الجارح

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي ارتاح واستقر معااه بكل هدوءوحب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اطيييييييير *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي بحضن دافي يضمني !*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


ودي اصوم اليوم ..عرفه 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي  في مطــــــــــر ورعــــد وبرق ..وثلج بعد هع*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

موضوع جدآ رآئع 
يسسلمو خيتو ورده ع الطرح المميز ..
ودي يجي يوم آلآحد بسسرعه  .. ❥

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اتقرب منهم بس احس في اشياء وايييد تبعدني عنهم
 شـ السبب ؟! ماادري 
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ودي آفهم سآلفتهم .. ><

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ودّي يتحقق الا في بآلي : D

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ماصار ..... )) ولكن لا اعتراض على حكمك وقدرك يارب 
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ودي تتحقق آمنيتي .. ><

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ودي آفهم بس آفهم آففففف يآربي ..  :wacko:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ارتااااااااااااااااااح
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ودي آشوفهآ لـآن دوخت رآسي ..  :wacko:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


ودي أخد نفس عميـــــــــــــــــــــــق واطلع معاهـ كل همومي واهاتي ..!~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


ودي انام بعد صلاة الصبح واجلس 9 .............*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ودي آشوفها مره ثآنيه لـآن بصصرآحه آرتحت ليهآ ..  :embarrest:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وَديّ ماحد شاف الرد الا قبل  :toung:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* ودي يجي اليووم الا القى نفسي بين ........*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (11-20-2010)

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكتب قصيدة*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ودي تشرق الشمسس بسسسرعه ..  :embarrest:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي تطووووووووووول ساعات اللقاء !

*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ودي تتحقق أمنيات

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي سعاآدتنا تدووومـ  *ـ**

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اطلع اليوم اي مكان !~

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ااعرف من الا قيمني؟؟؟!
لاني بصراحه ضحكت 

عموماً االله يعافيكم 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي برحله بحريه على طراد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودييي في توائم ثنين واحد حسن والثاني حسين ... ههههه  
.يااغناتي اتخيلهم يجننووو*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقضي يوم الغدير عند صاحب الغدير (ع)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي في سبوره وطباشيــــــــــــر 
> سبحان الله ودي فيهم اامس وجابهم لي اليوم صدفه 
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وَدي هَالششششي بس يصير ويفرح قلبي =)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي يتغير وضعي وتصير آموري أحسن بحق الامام المرتضى .. عليه السلام*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي في أحدق على ساحل البحر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي انفجر و....>
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اغرّد بمناسبة الغدير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اكون اليوم مع الموالين  في النجف الاشرف....
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي لو كنت عند المقام النير لآمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام وأجدد البيعه عند ضريحه الشريف*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي بفترة إستجمام وراحه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي أموت اليوم واعيش بكره ~..
واشوف منهو بعد موتي فقدني!!
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي بجلسة صراحه...؟!!
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اروح البحــــر
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* ودي اغض النظر عن كل شي حولي ’مايستحق الاهتمام! *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اغير اشياء وايييييييد في حياتي 

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي تنتهي 10 هــــ الايام بسرعه ويجي محرم .....*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ودي آفهمهم ..  :sad2:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي يرتآاح بالي ويتغير وضعي الى الآحسن  ...*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أزور جدّي الامام الحسين عليه السلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اشوفهم الليله وتقر عيني بشوفتهم 

*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وَدي كل وحدة تسحب الثانييييييييييية : )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي بأمالي تتحقق ...* 
*بالليلة الفضيله عند رب العالمييين  ...*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أمشي في جو ممطر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ااصرخ باعلى صوتي ..يكفي خلااااااااااااااااااص تعبت !
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي احد  .. تعبت من الدنياآ   *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اخلص الاجزاء الا عندي  قبل لا يجي محرم *

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أتمشى في البساتين*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ودي آرووح البـحر .. < مآكآني آول آمس رآيحه ..  :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

الله اني بعد ودي (....) زي بعض الناس  الا فوق  *

----------


## التوبي

*ودي بكسة مندي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي  انام ..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي بإجازة طول شهر محرم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اكثر من الصلاوات على محمد وآله كي تحل البركات 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي تتغير أحوال الجمييع الى الآحسن ويتحقق مبتغاهم بالحسين وغربته*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أمشي إلى كربلاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اكفخ الا جنبي*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أحافظ على وقتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اافضفض الى ((...ااحد...)) وربي تعبت
*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ودي إزور الإمام الحسين (ع) في الأربعين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي في زيارة الآربعين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اخفف عنك واشيل همك  *

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي 
آحد يحس في عذاااب الكيماء وال فيزياء إلي احسه ;(

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي      ،،،*

*ألمس كل جرح يتعبه وألمه بين ذراعي      ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي تتغير اشياء وواجد في حياتي ...



*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


ودي ااقضي على الروتين 

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي القاه بإحسن حـال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اروح المدينه بوفاة النبي(ص) *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي يرتآح قلبي*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ودي أزيح الغمة التي تكدر صدر زوجي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي أضمه برموش عيووني عن الدنيا كلها*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي يكون جنبي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي تفتح جوالها الحييييييين ...لا انفجر 

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي بجلسة صراحه!
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي* 


*ينشرح خاطري هنآك وتتغير آموري للآحسسسن ..!*

 :embarrest:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اصرخ باعلى صصووووووووووتي ((..................))*

----------


## التوبي

*يا مُعين ودي أزور الاربعين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اكون مع الافواج من الزائرين في الاربعين لـِ ابي عبد الله الحسين (ع)..روحي ووارواح العالمين له الفداء 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أصرخ حدّي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اطبخ الغدا بس الدنيا بعدها صبح  >>حمااااااااااااس هع*

----------


## التوبي

*ودّي أطبعُ مُذكـرتي الشعرية*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااختلي مع نفسي ووابث شكواي الى خالقي
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أبتعد عن المسؤليات لو شهر واحد*

----------


## همسة ألم

^^^^ 
يسحس بآن شي ناقصنك  << مجربه خخخ 


ودي لو تروح عني هالعاده

----------


## التوبي

*ازور المصطفى (ص)*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي .. اموت والله راضي عني..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي   أتغدى مع أختي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اوصل تربته واذرف على امصابه...

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أزور جدي (ع)*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اشوف امي الزهرا.. لو بالحلم..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وديييي الليله تكون مثل البارحه واحلى بعد*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي يجي كبل لا اطلع..

----------


## التوبي

ودي أتوسل دوم بجدي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي انقطع عن العالم..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أعيش وسط الناس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي  لو يتحقق حلمييييييييي *

----------


## التوبي

ودي أصحو من بدري

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اشوف اسمه..

----------


## التوبي

ودي  دي المره تعدي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي تحقق رغبتي..

----------


## التوبي

ودي أحافظ على نعستي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي يجي الصبح بسرعة

----------


## التوبي

ودي من هـُنا أعدّي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي يكون كل مرة نشاط

----------


## التوبي

ودي أضحك من جدي  *حتى الصحة ماتجزي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي.. أبجي.. عللي حولي.. بطو مرارتي..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكون متغدي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي يرن جوالي..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أشرب ماء*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي أسافر

----------


## التوبي

ودي أشرب دارسين

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي يستوي الدارسين بسرعة<< على النار

----------


## التوبي

ودي اسمع الاخبار

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي تمطر..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكل مندي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي يخترعوا اكلة جديدة..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي يردوا على موضوعي في القسم الادبي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اقرأ لخولة القزويني جديدها

----------


## التوبي

ودي أنام بدري

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي يسهر احد وياي..يناوسني

----------


## التوبي

ودي أقول تصبحون على خير

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اخبر اني استمتعت

----------


## التوبي

ودي أجدد جهدي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اوقف عن الشراب...<< سن كولا..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أضحك من جدي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اوقف عن الضحك

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ابيع قلبييييييي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اعرف ليش..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وديييي اروح البحر*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي يسكت هذا..<< اخوي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي استانس !!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اصك اذني..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااشم هواء مزارع*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اعتذر لهم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اصرخ بااقوى ماعندي
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اكل نخي...

----------


## التوبي

*أحطم منَ وقف ضدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي نطلع اليوم... احس الجو يشجع  على الطلعه :)

*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ودي آموؤت اليوؤؤم وآعيشش، [ بــأإكرر ]

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي يفرح لي..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اجلس من الصبح واسوي الغدا عن اامي خخخخ*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي يجي باجر بس خايفة..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي بحمسة سمك تحت القدر* 

*يالسلام*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

* ودي آرووؤح  دبي ...*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أشوف المهدي (ع)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي انام واحلم حلمـــــ جمييييييييل هع هع 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي بفطور بس ما عندي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اانام بس طار النوم من عيني !
*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي اقول اني ضحكت على الردود حقتكم :) الله يسعدكم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ينتهي هالاسبوع بسرعه ’حتى ااسوي الا براسي وواني متطمنه 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
امممممممممممم ودي ااعرف كيف عرفت ااسمي  ؟!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي تزييييد المطرهـ ’’وترعد وتبرق*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكون على الخدّة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي تكون  ليلتي مثل البارحه واحلى كمااااااان *

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اشرب بيالة شاي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اتغير الى الاحسن*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ألتف ببشتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اكون بعزله مع نفسي*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي بالهجره اليوم قبل بكره*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ااكفخ الا معاي بالمسن مو راضيه تفهمني*

----------


## التوبي

*ما يضيق خلقي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ااصارحها بشي بس مو حابه ااجرحها*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ألم لم عفشي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ارتاح*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أنزاح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي في جاهل صغنونو  العب معاه ويزح ضيقي*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي بصحن ما يجزي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ابكي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أشكي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي افضفض
*

----------


## التوبي

ودي أطير

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اركض خخخخ 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أذكر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي امشي تحت المطر مع .....

*

----------


## التوبي

ودي أقول مع السلامه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ااشيل الفه من على صبعي ااحس معيقه لييي ...وزهقت منها
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي العب

*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي إلي في خاطري ما يصعب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودييييي في اسكريم بس ملانه اقوم اجيبه هع هع 

*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أنهزم في التحدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي يتغير وضعي
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي الافكار تعدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ااقول الا في خاطري بس...................!
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول ذا يكفي لا يريد أكثار الوصفي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اكووووووووووون وحدي 

*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي دفتر ما عندي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

وديييييي اضم نفسي :(
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أهرب من بدري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ازرع ورد 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أزعل من جـّدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اساااااااااااااااااافر 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أتعلم الحياة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اكون قدها وقدود 

*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول مع السلامة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ااجلس بدري
*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

*ودي لكن الهوى ضدي ..*

----------


## همسة ألم

خخخخ

ودي اقول يارب زدني من رحمتك

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ودي يرجعوا احباااااااااااب قلبي :sad2: ......... هيهات

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اامحي كل آآآ لمـ ~
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكون هنا ولكن...................*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي يتحقق آآملي ~!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ودي انســــــــــــــــــــــــــى ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي في لوووووووووووووز  >> تحلم البنت*  :sad2:

----------


## التوبي

*ودي سفرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي  في   عشا ..جوعانه خخخ*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي بعشاء فوق السطح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااشوف  تؤام صديقتي ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ودي افهم سالفتهم ..حيروني اثنينهم

----------


## التوبي

ودي يخلون الناس في حالهم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ااقوم ااحط لي غدا ولا ودي 

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي آلقى حلمي بين يدي َ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
ود اافهم ليش دائماً يكون التفكير سلبي !
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ودي اطق ورده محمديه  :seif:           ههههههههه خليني بس اشوفك :bigsmile:  :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
هههههههه ودي ااعرف ليش ! 
*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*ودي آطلع مكـآآآآآآن بعييييييد ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 


ودي اخلص شغلي بسرعه 
*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*ودي آسـآفر  بريطـآنيـآ خخخ*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي اقول 
ربآهـ آنت اعلم بمااا فيي 
إذا كان في ذالك رضا زدهـ حتى ترضا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*ودي ينفتح ذاك القلب واعرف وش بداخله*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي تعود الذكريات القديمة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ودي اقول الى ورده محمديه يوم الاربعاء العصر بتعرفي ليش ! :noworry:

----------


## ورده محمديه

<<....  :weird:  :weird: 

*
ودي ااقوم اانام بكره عندي موعد الصباح ’بس المشكله مافيني نوم 
*

----------


## همسة ألم

*ودي اكون مكانها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اضحك ووضحك وواضحك لين اقول بس .......... خخخ >مااعتقد ااكتفي  
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقبل التحدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااقوي قلبي واكون قد العهد الا عاهدته نفسي !
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ودي اكون في المدينه يوم المولد الشريف ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اشتغل عن الزهق 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااخلص من علاج الاحتقان بسرعه مليت من الادويه والبخار!

*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أخطـُ خرابيشي على إطارات كالصور*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي مااروح بكره  ضايق صدري :(

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0xuSL8-s8g


ودي اقول كل عام وانتم بخير وحوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد 

الى جميع الاعضاء ..~

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي اغمض عيوني وأفتحها الآقي حلمي تحقق* 
*بحق النبي وآله ..*


*يـــــــــــــــــــــــارب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
ودي ماينتهي هالشهر الا جميع حوائجنا مقضيه بحق مولد الرسول وفرحة شيعتهـ بنورهـ
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 

ودي يرجع نظامي مثل قبل ...انام بدري وواصحى بدري !*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أسير على خواتي وأتغدى عند كل وحدة يوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 

ودي تدوم بسمة شفتي’’وسعادتي’’
او وودي تكون سنه طيبه عليي وتتحقق جميع اامنياتي فيها ...
أو ودي يكون عيد ميلادي القادم ااجمل وواحلى 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أستفيل وأرتاح من التعب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
ودي ااقوم اانام و ما ودي 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
ودي ااغير كل شي حولي وبالتحديد اانفس البشر الـ...!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي من سرعتي أهــــدّي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
ودي في بركه كبييييييييييييييره باردهـ فاضيه مافيها ااحد خخخ  !!~
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ودي اليوم كان اروح البر لكن ما حصل لي ...

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أتحرر من قيودي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اروح البحر ... وان شاء الله يحصل لي خخخخ 

*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أغمـّض*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اضحك من قلب على الا حولي !

*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أغير الجوال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اشغل المكيف ...حرااااااااااااانه*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أجلس تحت قطرات المطر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اروح المزرعه 

*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أنثرّ كل ما عندي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ابدي رايي قبل لا يفوت الاون  بس مو عارفهـ كيف  !!
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أستمع قبل أن أحكي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اشوفك ولامس اياديك* واحكيلك عند قلبي الي لاهي بغلاك ودي تناديني ياحبيبي ولبيك... :weird: 

هع تمزح<<<  :bigsmile:  :toung: 

..........

ااف حر ودي اروح بركة..ودي اني لي اسوق روحتنا المدينه :noworry:  ((* في المشمش*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي أروح الغاضرية ودي أزور الغالي حسين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
ودي ينفتح الموقع ويضبط معي وااسجل ...
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي يجي ذآك اليوم اللي آتمناه مع كل آحلامي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
ودي جميع الاعضاء تحللني وتبيحني ..لاني اان شاء الرب سأتوجه لزيارة النبي واهل بيتهـ
خالص دعواتي للجميع~
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقوم امشي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي يتغير حالي للآحسسسن*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ما يضيع جهدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااقول الى الا تحسسو من الكلمه ترى هي مجرد كلمه مااقصد بها شي   !!!
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أني متغدي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي ولا ودي ..........*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
ودي اعرف وصلت لو لا ؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أحمل كل الناس على محمل الخير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
ودي اقوم اكمل نومي ..ولا ودي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي  افرح خوآتي بشيء حلوو قريب يآرب*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ودي مايكسر خاطري مرة ثانية

----------


## التوبي

*على طول القمر يضووي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي امحي من الدنيا شي اسمه زعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل.....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
ودي يصير الا في باللي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أشرب شاي بارد جداً*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي يرتاح بـــــــــآالي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
ودي اسبح في بركة كبيره باااااااااردهـ مافيها نفرات 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي يصير حل لهذه المشكله 


أما يرجع الوضع أو يكمــّــله


حتى قبل  ما نهمــّــله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي يعدي اليوم على خير ..

*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

ودِي ـآلـستـر لكـل أولادنـــــآ وبنــآتِنـــــــــــآ

----------


## التوبي

*ودي تخلص المشاكل إلي في العالم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ما يرضو  يخلوه يستاذن لاني زهقت ماابغى اروح  افففف 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي يفهموني ....*

----------


## لمعة

ودي أغمض عيوني 


وبعدين أفتحها 

وألاقي حبيبي قدامي ! 


ودي أنا م وما أصحى من نومي 

الالما تتحقق آحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلامي !

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*ودي أغمض وأفتح و كل شيء تغيير إلى الأفضل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ااقول ااني قريت هــ الموضوع من ااوله الى ااخرهـ >نعنبو كل ذا من الفضاوه!~ هع 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ما أكتب شي.. كل حروفي ما تجزي

ومن الاحداث نهدي . أشوف الشعب متصدي

والخصم بعد متحدى.. أدري حروفي ما تجزي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ااتغلب على الم ااسناني وواقوم اانام ! :(
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أحقظ سدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اتأمل القمر لين يسحرني بصفاءه وانام 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول ما أنا بقدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي بـ كوب شاي بالنعناع ...اممم يا لذيذ ياريق هع 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أريح  و أغيب عن عيون الناس مدة أقلها أسبوع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اغيير اسمي بالفيس و لا ودي 
*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي ترووح ضيق الخلق عني

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ااشوفهم قبل لا اانام مليت من التواقيت العكسيه 
ودي نرجع كسابق عهدنا 
ودي اتصل اطمن عليها ولا ودي !
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي يرحل الحزن عن قلبي ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اقوم ااصلي وارجع ااشبك :)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اطلع لو ااحد يجي لييي زهقققق  
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي بشيء بآرد يبرد ع قلبي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وييييي تعبت ودي ارتاااااااااح 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وين أبتدي؟؟ 
أحساسي
من يمك غريب.. 
عندي شعوربحيرتي..
 وتغلبني مره غيرتي.. 
ودي أجي مثل
الطفل..
أحضنك وأنسى دنيتي.. 
مرات ودي
أملكك..
ومرات ودي أعشقك.. 
ومرات ياخذني
الوله..
ومن كل قلبي أفقدك.
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اكسر نظامي الجديد وااسهر الليله :)*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اروح لهم ...*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ما يصيدوا شي ضدضي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي اغيير كل شي حولي ودي  اقلب غرفتنا فوق تحت  :amuse:

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ما أحرك شي*

----------


## Hussain.T

ودي أوقف الوقت شووووي بس..!

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أفتح المجال لزملاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي بـــ حلى

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي أعيش جو حلو وكله أحساس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي يرجع الزمن فيني لو ليله وحده بس وتعود فيها كل ذكرياتي الجميله 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ولا ودي الوضع عندهم متردي

هم أهلي من عندهم جاء قبّل جدي

أعمل شي لا ما عندي

لكن أدعُ لهم ربي تفكهم من ذا التحدي

لو أحزن ما متعدي ولا تحسبني متهزّي

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي يسهر معاي ااخوي ملل لحالي :( *

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكون أصم كرهت الأخبار

ودي أكون مكفوف ما أشوف

يكفي خوف *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي مااسكر !!!!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي من الغضب أهديــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اتخلص من قلبي*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي في طاقم طبي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ترتسم البسمه على شفتهم ويكونو بخير :)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اقوم اانام 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي يحل السلام في ((البحرين ....ياررررررررب*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أناظر في النجوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي تكون الليله ااحسن من البارحه *

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقوم أجري  بس ما أدري أخاف ما أجلس بدري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااسولف معاهم من زمان ما شفتهم  بس ااحس ماعندي سوالف ..
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أزمة البحرين تعــّدي والله ما أدري ماذا هناك يجري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ااكون ااقوى من كدا 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وددي ااتغلب على هالصداع ووانام بعد الصلاه 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أغلق كل ما عندي و لا أحد يرد بعدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اافتح الفيس ولا ودي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أبعد عن أخبار بلد جدي

واحد مع  واحد اثنين

مضيقه بالي البحرين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااسمع كلمة يالله صباح خيييييييييير ...اشتقت ليها  >الله يذكر اايام المدينه بالخير
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقوم أصلي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ابتسم حتى ااريح قلبي المتعب!
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقوم أنهي عملي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اروح اليوم البــــــــــر ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي اغير جووو وآرتاح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اخيط فم الا جنبي *

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أروح لمخدتي تعبان حيل*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي ارسم على جدار كبييييييير  واشخبط  *

----------


## التوبي

*ودي  تكملي مع ختي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اغير كل شي فيني *

----------


## التوبي

*ودي الأن أعدي وغداً أبتدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااقرا رواية حب قميله هع *

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اعرف اسم عطرهم  ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي يعم السلاام  *

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي ااقوم اانام ...او ودي ااسوي شي قبل بس مااعتقد بتضبط معاي

----------


## ورده محمديه

الحمدلله تمت العمليه بخير ....ودي اخلد في سبااااااات عميق

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقص شعري  ..بس امي مو راضيه*

----------


## التوبي

ودي اتعلم أكتب بقلم ثاني غير قلمي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااخلص شعلي وواني مكاني بس حرق صبعي مسبب لي عائق *

----------


## التوبي

*بدون ودي ذاهب للدعاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي صديقاتي يجو ليي الليله 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اصبغ جدار ...*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ما أصدق لكن ما عارف كيف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اعرف وشو فيه مناسبه الليله ؟!!اسمع قرايات من مغرب في كل مكان !!اممم 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عيد ميلادي عشان عفر ورده   هع  ....*


*ودي اكمل باقي خاطرتي  لكن ..........*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااقول الى اانين كل عام وانتي بخير 
وعساها سنة خير وسعاده عليك ..وامنيات محققه يارب 

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول جميعا يارررررررررررب   ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااقول الى بعض الناس ضحكتيني 
ودي ااقول لليها بعد مو شغلش 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أرد على محادثات الفيســــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااقول هالمره غلطانين العتب على النظر 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي الوقت يكفي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ود ي ااعرف وش ااخر الاخبار؟!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اعرف شخصيتهم هل هم الي في بالي ..؟!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي انااااااااااااام
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول وحشني كلمتهم (لعلي اراهم او ارى من يراهم ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااقوم ااطير ااختي من نومها   وووابشرها  بكره مافيه دراسه 
واقول الى اابوي بعد بح مافيه عمل بكره 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي اسمع خبر حليوووو يسر قلوبنآ  ^ ــ ^*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

محتاره ودي ااكمل او وودي ااستاذن ووانام  *

----------


## التوبي

*ودي مشوار ما عندي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي واليوم  ازرع ورد وريحااااااان ...*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي  في المسجد أصلي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اقوم برى  ااشوف الزراعه الجديدهـ :)
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أغير كل شي شتوي ألى صيفي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي اروح مكآن كله طمأنينة وارتاح فيه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي في غرفه كلها زجاج ووستائر بيضاء ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااكون في المدينه وامشي بالحرم متجهها الى البقيع!! *

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أزور أختي الكبيرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ابقى على رايي *

----------


## التوبي

ودي أرد على من علق في الفيس

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااصحى بدري*

----------


## التوبي

*نفس الود*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اعد النجوم لين اانام ....*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أخفف من دخول المنتدى لاعطي الفس وقت أكثر وكذالك منتداي اهاه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي الاقي جواب*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي المس غيمه ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااعرف الليله شنو ؟! خخخ
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ااسمع (مات التصبر في انتظارك ايها المحيي الشريعه)لباسم ’’بس مو شايفتنها !!
*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي آعرف وش آخباااااار دممممعه على السسسطوور 

مآششوفها

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي بس حمااااااااااااس ما عندي :(
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكون حكم رياضي

و ليس كالمعتادي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اسهر الليله الى بعد صلااة الفجر..
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ابتعد...وارحل بعييييييييد ’ولكن سيبقى قلبي معكم*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أنصب لي خيمه في الشبكة الناصرة

أريح لي من المشاوير و التحاويل خاصة ً

بعدما أزالت البلاديه المطبات و الدواوير

ههههههههه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* ودي أضمك وانفجر فيك .. وأصيح!!* 
*في خاطري من جاير الوقت .. ضيقه وقلبي غدا معطوب*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أضعُ الدفتر على وجهي و أتخيل إلي في خيالي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي يمر اسبوع من غير زعل ودموع ونعيش مثل الناس ..اهدى شعور واحساس احباب 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أنام على الرمل في الهواء الطبيعي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااتنفس هواء نقييي !
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي  باليوم العطلة 

حتى أرتاح  مـا أوصله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اانام نومه هنيه ... ما ااصحى الا بعد ميه  !!
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي الأحداث تعدّي 

بعدها أصبح من قدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي بوحده زييها بالضبط عاجبتني ريحتها عدل 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أطبع لي كم نسخة لتكون ذكرى  لما بعد رحيلي من الحياة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اطييييييييييير 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقوم عندي مشوار مهم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ما يفهموني غلط لاني قصدي شي ييخصني وهم فهمووو  شي ثاني!!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي وخاطري العب وادمج في الالوان ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااضحك من قلبييييي> من القهر عفر  
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أشوف صديق من زمان ما شفته*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااقول الدنيا ما تسوى~
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أخربش على الورد خرابيش فوريه  على طوول

بدون مراجعه للنص و بدون هدف معروف*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ودي أقول كل الي في قلبي*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أضع راسي على المخدة 
و أقول تصبحون على خير

على خير تصبحون*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اتغير !
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكثر من الصلاة على جدي 

و أدعو للمؤمنين حسب جهدي

والدعـوه تكون من صدقي

والازمــه هذي تعــدّي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقتحم  وغزو قلب وعرف ويش فيه وطلع ..!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااشوف أمي بخيييييير 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أدعو ربي لكل المؤمنين في العالم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي نبقى تحت ظلها 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكون واثق بالله الذي لا إله غيره*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ارجع طفله صغيرهـ يستقبلوني ااحبتي باحضانهم وقبلاتهم ..
*

----------


## التوبي

*الحياة قاطرة لا يمكن لها الرجوع للخلف

ودي في طريق مخضر ومستقر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي في راحة البال 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي في باكه باجه كيف تكتب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااقوم ااجلس معاهم 
ودي اانام ااعوض عن اامس 
ودي افتح اايميلي بس مالي خلق
ودي في حاجات واييييييد 

*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أصفق بجناحي وأخرج من البيت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اسمع مولد حليووووو 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول الوقت يضايقني  كود باي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي انام ولا ودي ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي هالغبار يوقف ماادري كيف نزل علينا كذا صدفه!!
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أطمأن على الطلاب المتجهين للجامعات الجو مخيف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااقول لها في المشمش
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول صدر قرار  بكرة أجازه مدرسيه للجميع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ 

ودي ااقول مزح لو جد؟؟؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أتعلم الذكاء والفطنه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااقول الله يستر من هالقرارت المفاجئه كل ليلة سبت!
ياترى وش السر؟؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول عن قريب نكون السبت طله بدل الخميس ربما لتعود عليه لا يكون مفاجى هههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي أخد ليي قسط من الراحه .........~
*

----------


## التوبي

أم أه لوسو كذلك ودي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااطبخ اليوم شي غريب !!
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أنزل أتغدى و أشرب صالون شبعتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااقول الحمدلله :) 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي كتبتها ودي صارت قصيدة ونقلتها بجدي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي تتغير آوضاعي للاحسسسن .. بس الحمدلله ع كل حال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اضحك من قلب على الا قاعد يصير هناااااااك هههههههههه 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ألبي مطالبها و أكون ممن فرّج عن أخيه كربه من قرب الدنيا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اانجز عملي باسرع وقت ~
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اشتري .................................*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أمدح قلبي و دقاته*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااترك عني السهر ووانام بدري وخصوصاً هالفتره 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ألغي أشعارات التي تورد من الفيس بوك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اافهم وش الا قاعد يدور هناك 
*

----------


## التوبي

ودي أقول مواكبة الموضه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اشوف ناس من زمان ما شفتهم ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ما يجي يوم الثلاثاء بسرعه لاني خايفه وابتديت ااحاتي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أوقف جرئتي لفترة الأسقرار الأمني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااتصل عليها قبل لا اانام ولا ودي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول أن الله في الوجود

والعبد تحت رحمة المعبود

وما أحد يخرج عن تلك الحدود*د

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااحمد ربي على كل حال 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ما أقول شي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اناااااااام نعسانه لكن الزعل قهرني اليوم* 

*ودي اكسر الغرور لي فيهم  وقول لهم لا تكابرو على حساب نفسكم* 

*ونفس الوقت ما ودي ازعلهم واخسرهم ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااقول أن كلمتها جارحه بس عجبني الرد 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقول قرب موعد خرووجي لعملي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااضحك من قلب على الا قاعد يصير بالمسن ...هههههه
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول مع السلامه تأخرت عشر دقائق عليهم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااقوم ااخلص باقي الغدى وواستريح ...
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي يكون يومي افضل من امس ...*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ما يفيد الود يله ودي اسافر إلى بلد مستقرة لمدة شهر على الأقل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي في بيبسي باااااااااااااااااارد
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أضحك من كثر المواقف إلي مريت فيها

الله يلعن بليس والله أف ههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اكون قد كلمتي
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أحافظ على أبتسامتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااسمع موالد جديده با صوات عراقيه
*

----------


## التوبي

*ما فيه إلا صوت ولد البلد الشيخ مصطفي الموسى (عراقي يعتبر)

ودي أسمع بدر الدريع شعر*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-28-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اقوم ااشوف وش محتاجين 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أريح نظري من الشاشة

وربما ألبس الدشداشه

و أطلع أشم هواء مع الزملاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وديييي ااعرف ليش ااغلبية الا ااسمهم علي طموحاتهم ووامالهم كبيييييييره كبييييييييره جداً بصورهـ تفوق الخيال؟؟!
وفيهم شي بعد يميزهم أن الاغلبيه حظهم معثر....!!

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول صح كلامك خيتوه ورده محمديه عن جد لي اسمهم (علي ) كذه ؟!!!!*

----------


## التوبي

ودي أقول 

*دون الصحون صحن اللحم

دايــم عليه الناس تزدحـم

ما يعرفـوا إنـه خصوص

يلـزم أقـول إحــم إحــم

خرابيش هاوي

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اانام لييي كم ساعه بعد زيادهـ فوق الا نمتهم قبل الصباح ...~
*

----------


## التوبي

ودي أقول لشبكة الناصر شكراً على المرور

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااقول الى ااخوي كل عام وانت بالف خير 
وسنه حلوه عليك يارب 
وعقبال مانفرح فيك :)
*

----------


## التوبي

*عيد الأم أنتهي ودي أعرف العيد القام شنهو*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي الطف الجووو معاها بس مو عارفه ..مادري وش فيني الليله مو بالعاده كدا 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول صلي الله على الرسول

أجلس إلى هذا الوقت مو معقول

على خير تصبحوا.... تصبحوا على خير 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااكسر حاجز الصمت الا بينا 
*

----------


## التوبي

ودي أجاوب أجوبه نمودجيه لكن السرعة

على الأجابه صعبه عندي كافرد تعلم 

على الكمبوتر مع نفسه كان في البدايه

يحرك الفارة يبحث عن السهم وين

يله الحمد الله تور تور على قول الهندي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اشاهد فلم رعب بس اخاف بحالي ابغى احد معاي ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااقوم انااااااااااام الى قريب الفجر هلكااااانه حدي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أخربش بس ما عرف كيف أخربش

وجداني أو أرثي جدداني  أو أجلس وحداني

أأو أعتب على خلاني  والمشكله أنا نعساني

صار لي أسبوع كسلاني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ييصير كل الا في بالي اليوم اليوم اليوم قبل بكره 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اافهم وش المقصود هناك؟!

*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكتب موضوع قصه موقف لرجل لن انساه في حياتي

علاجني بالكلام بعدما كنت اشكو الهيام  * واضائع بين أطناب الخيام
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ودَي تتحق كل أحلآمي بـ وقتَ قريب

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي يتحقق المقطع اللي احلم فيه وشفته البارحة بمنامي.

وودي ان ما احد يعتب عليي..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول
ليه نعتب 
إلي مثلك أصله طيب لا ما يكذب
أنت بس خلك معانـــا نبغي منــّـك بس تكتــّبْ
نبغي مـنــّـك كــل يــــوم تحضر هــنــا آنـــا بحسبْ*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اشكره.. 

وودي اهذر واجد...

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أبقى لكن الوقت ضيق*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي ما اكون ثقيلة ومصدر ازعاج

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول منك تعلمنا القسم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي ما اخسر ناسات جمتني وياهم الحياة .. ربما هنا..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي تعود الحياة للخلف مترة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي امسح من دفتر حياتي ... اسماء واخطاء

----------


## التوبي

*ودي كل يوم أيكون لي حضور*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي كل مرة ... التقي فيكم... لاعرف انكم بخير..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول يكفي الدخول*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي ما ارده..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااخلص ااشغالي ووانام 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي يضاف موضوع للمواقف المضحكه و المواقف المألمه التى نعيشها في الحياة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ارجع اافعل موضوعي الا بقسم الطرائف (ضحكنا وياك)..
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أختفي عن الناس فترة لكسر الروتين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااقول عمر الدم ما يصير ماااااااي ~
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي  أشوف معزتي  بين أهلي و أصحابي  وشلتي  

وحتى في الفيس صفحتي 

وفي المنتدين عضويتي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي الروح مسجد العباس عليه السلام اليوم لكن بعيد ...*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي بالساعة نوم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي.. اسلم عليكم... وودي ..انقطع عن الناس<< متناقضة

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول
مملتُ الدراسة حتى يكاد

مجيئى إليها كأني أقـــاد
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ودي اشيل الشوك وازرع بداله ورد

----------


## التوبي

*ودي العالم يعمهُ السلام 

حقيقه وليست مجرد كلام

أنا الذي أضع للناس النظام

أجعل بينهم  يسود الأحترام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ودي اجلس عالشبكة 
بس متضطرة انزل شوي تحت

----------


## التوبي

ودي على الحسين أعزي ودي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  ودي ااعرف وشفيها شبكة زين معقوله من الشبكه والا من نفس جوالها!..اف مليت 

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي في راحة البااااااااااال*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  ودي ااغير كل شييييييييي

*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أعرف سبب هجران القسم الأدبي ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اقوم ااشوفه وش يبغى ؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

ودي أقول انتهى وقتي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اشخبط بس مو عارفه من وين ابتدي !!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي تخلض 25 هاليوم بسرعه حتى ااشوف ناتج اختياراتي !
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول 

أرى قلمي يرد النثر شعرا
كأن الشعر قد أضحى جنونا
علاما دائماً تحاكي دموعاً
أخاطبكِ يا بنت الأكرميــنا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اسوي تجديد كااااااااااامل 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ودي اقول الشعر *موهبه* وليست دراسه..!

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكمل مقطوعتي لكن أخاف تفهم على غير المعنى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي تتنفد  جميع تخطيطاتي وامالي 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اروح  الهند   هع .....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اكفخ الا في بالي ههههههه
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكون كالطير الحر الذي لا يقيدهُ شي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اقوم ااجلس مع ااخواني شوي وبعدها اانام 
*

----------


## التوبي

ودي أدخل على الفيس أشوف ويش فيه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اسولف واسولف واسولف خخخ فيني طاقه للهدرهـ ~~> شي خارج عن المعتاد !!
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أضع قصائدي التي قرأت في شاشة قناة الفرات الفضائية

بصوت مقدم برنامج ديوان الفرات لكن  مممم خليها لغير وقت*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول الى ورده  محمديه هاه طلعت  قدها او لا ؟!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 ودي ااقول الى خالتي من زمان انتي قدها 

أو ودي ااشكرك من اعماق قلبي  تعيشي وتكتبي فيني المزيد  هع >طماعه

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول لك تستاهلي كل خيييييييير ...واذا راح اكتب مره ثانيه فيك بكتب* 

*سب وشتم   تمزح<<*

----------

ورده محمديه (04-03-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول كما تقول عفاف خربشاتك خوش خربشات*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول الى اخي التوبي كتابتك ليست  خربشات  بل كلمات مبدع  واحساس مرهف*

*دمت ودام قلمك يسطر لنا كل ماهو جميل في فن العبارات*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أشكر الاخت أنين القللب

وأقول تواضع الكاتب ومن مروا هُـنا

تلك ميانــه بيننا و أختـُنــا

لما تقول خربشه يعني يا أخي

كلُ كتاباتك ترى تعجبـُنـا

كل فرد يبدي ما طاب لـهُ

وفي المعزة والصفاء يجمعــُنـا*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول لي عودة بعد ساعه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  ودي يكون يومي جميييييل 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أشوف حل لمشكلة الفيس بوك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  ودي ااغير صورتي وتوقيعي ..بس محتاره وش ااحط
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكتب بس محيرني الموضوع  عتب لا حب لا غزل لالا  الطبيعه مادري الموت كتبت 

أهواش كتبت  حل مشاكل كتبت  متوجس متخوف مطرب محتار كيف أختار قصايدي

عندي تذكار فيه أكبار و فيه أصغار حتى في حقوق الجار أذكر في الليل أو للنهار
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  ودي في قلابه 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أستئذن ودي

أتمشى صوب السدي

ويم بيت الجد أعدي

لو سألوا أقول متغدي

دايم للبيت متصدي

أنا الوحيد أقضي

من الوالد ما متعدي

ودهري دايم متحدي

يلله يكفي لا تقول بعد شي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 ودي ااقول ما طلبت من ااحد بعتذر ليي !!!

*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول الف صلاة الله على الهادي الرسول
وعلى علي وأولادة و فاطمه الزهراء البتول
الواحد فينا لو مزح يمكن يشط وينسى الأصول
هذا الحكي لو بحكي فيه أكتب مواضيع و فصول
لكن رغم كل الظروف نفسية الواحد أشوف هذا أقول
أستئذن أنا والرجوع في فرصتي أروح نبراس واجبنا الوصول*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اانام لي شوي حتى ااقدر ااطلع العصر !
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ودي ارتاح وانسى اول جروحي والـ اخير ودي ابعد عن كل انسان مـ عدوم الـ ظمير

ودي اصيغ من جروحي حـ كايه ودي اموت او احيا حياتي من الـ بدايه ...

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ما أحد يزعل من عندي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  ودي ااترك كل ضيقي ورى ظهري ~~ لكن هيهات 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*في حلقي غصه ودي اصيييييييييح ...*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اكون متواجد لكن الظروف تحكمني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي تتغير ...... للاحسن 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي عرفت المناسبه  حتى أضع موضوع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااكل لوزه ثانيه بعد ...
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول أخوي ينتظرني على فحم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي بـ لابتوب جديد!
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول عرف حفلهم لويش ههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااقول قرة الاعين 
*

----------


## التوبي

ودي أقول إن شاء الله وفقت في التهنئه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اسافر ...........*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقوم أزور مريض يعز عليّ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اليوم قبل بكره
*

----------


## التوبي

ودي أتصل أشوف إحتياجاته قبل الذهاب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ااكفخ الا في بالي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ما أحد أأدي وما كنت يوم متعدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اطلع ودي ااشم هواء 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول باي باي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اخفف من حدة عصبيتي
*

----------


## التوبي

*ههههههههههه 

ودي أقول اليوم كل العلم في هدواء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ااقوم اانام ولا القهر 
*

----------


## التوبي

ودي أقول أفضل من السهر

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي او وودي او وودي ....بس ما حصل لي!!
*

----------


## التوبي

*زدي لو جلست معاهم بعد ساعه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اانام متاخره شويات وواجلس بدري
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أعلن أرهاقي والختام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااعرف هل وصلت(...) أو لا؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقوم لعملي بدون كسل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي انتقم من الا قال خل تصير ااجازه ههههههه

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي سوي حلا بس محتاره .,............*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أعرف من صاحب الرساله ؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي آعرف 
اي رساله << لقافه  :toung:  هههههه 



ودي آروووح لليله فقط 
العراق ،، إيران ،، المدينة ،، مكه 

سموه ماشئتم ... فقلبي تعلق بشوق مميت ...



/
\
/
\
/
\ :embarrest:

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ودي اجلس جلسة روحانية مثل قبل في اخر الليل*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول تمنى وتغنى تراى في الحياة العمر يفنــى

وعن تلك البقاع مالينا غنــى*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي آقول نعمه عظيمه آنني من شيعة علي

----------


## التوبي

*ودي تكون امنياتي أتوفق فيها و اصل لتك البقاع*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي آحلق في سسسمآء رحمتهم

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقول الحمدلله خوش عشاء دسم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اعيش في عالم بروحي...

----------


## التوبي

*ودي تنتهي الازمات إلي عذبت روحي
وجددت جروحي 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اروح .....بس مافيه ااحد يشجع يروح معاي !
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي... يكون العالم نظييييييييييف وخالي من .. الاشرار

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أوجب من وحبنا للعزومه 

يعني للحديث بقيه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي ... اشوف الحبايب... اللي دوم اقرا اساميهم...

وودي اقرا البقية << مالت السيد

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول ما وضعتهُ هنا قله من كم يعني القليل أخفيتُ الكثير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 ودي بحضن حنون ااصيح فيه

*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أتصل على زميلي أذهب معه للبحر للفجر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ابتعد عن الكل 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أشوي على فحم بس إذا ما فيه مضايقه هناك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ما اسهر واييد عندي مليون شغله في الصباح..الله يعين
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي في كاس بيبسي أو سفن*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي يرجع فيني الزمن لو بس يوم واحد لو ساعه وحده بس ..يكفي تعبت من هالوضع
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أنام بعد 5 دقائق من الان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي اانطفي
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أفطر مع الشباب*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ودي اعرف ليش الناس قلوبهم ماتت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ااطلع معاهم بس ماكو وقت  :(
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أشرح له بأبيات تحكي قوتي في البلاغه واللغه

و اسلوب الشعر البداوي بس أخاف يحسبني سارق الأبيات

رغم أني كتبتُ بالعراقي و اللبناني والبداوي و النثر

كتبت الرثاء و الغزل الذي لا يذكر 

والقصصي و الموال والعتب و الابوذيات والدارمي

الزهريات لم أترك نوع  معتم إعلامي
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااخد لي قسط من الراحه بعد كل هالتعب 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي لو ما تعشيت في المعاريس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي بكوب شاي ثاني
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أبقى في ذاك الزماني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اروح البحر 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أشرب مرقة نخج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااتفرغ شوي الى الابتوب الجديد وواحمل فيه البرامج بس مالي خلقه الحين 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أخل على الفيس لمعرفة أخر المستجات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي افرح قلبها ولا ااكسر بخاطرها 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي بقصيدة لوفات السيدة أم الحسنين فاطمة بأسلوب جديد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااختفي عنهم ااسبوع خاطري ااتغلى هع 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اضخك على مواقف كثيرة و مثيرة بعضها طويل وبعضها قصيرة

بعضها في الخارج و بعضها في الديرة  بعضها تسوى تبقى في الذكرة وبعضها حقيرة

بعضها مع الأجانب و بعضها بين الأهل و العشيرة 

ودي أزعل من الأوضاع العامه و ما ندري ما سيحصل في الايام القادمه

كفي *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااقوم اانام وصلت لحد الهلااك
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي مثل ودهم  لا تكتب شعر لا تكتب هنا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي ااضحك على هبالتي بتصل على ااخوي ااتصلت على الثاني ! ههههههههه >العقل طاير 
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي انه يفهم... لاني تعبت .. ووصلت للجنوووووون ... ودي بس يترك الانا مالته على جنب..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ما افهم كل شي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي .. اروح وما ارجع

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقول حرام مساعدة الظلام*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اظلني اتكلم له وهو بس يسمع...

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أذكر كثير من الواقف التي صدعت جدار قلبي في هذه الحياة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اصرخ..... لين ايعب... لان تعبت من الصمت

----------


## التوبي

*زدي بزيارة مفاجئه لاعز صديق عرفته في حياتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي يلبو طلبي بباسرع وقت ..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي لو حصلت على صورة تناسب المقطوعة أكثر و أكثر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي لو ااتخلص من هالاحتقان ..مكدر  عليي عيشتي

----------


## التوبي

*ودي استئذن و أقول باي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي امسك التلفون الثابت وواتصل على اي وحده من صديقاتي اسولف معاها..>كح كح سالفه قديمه!

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقول

ودى أقول بكره أعود

كل يوم يكون الملتقى

عندي قلم دايم يخط

رصاص وما يحتاج غطا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي اشاهد معاهم البرنامج

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقول دخلنا يوم جديد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ودي أعيش بعآلم بعيد عن أُناس حآقدين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي يتم كل شي على خير
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أبارك لكل الناس بالمولد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ااحضر ااحتفال بمناسبة المولد ..رغم اانه مافي الامل نطلع*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أتعشى هنا و أخد هناك بركه له*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي لو طولت خربشتي التى خربشتها لتكون أشمل و أرقى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ااقول الحمدلله ..شبعت*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اسافر ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي ااطلــــــــــــــــع

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أخــد لي قيلوله نصف ساعه نوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي اشوف وحده من صديقاتي من زماااااان ماشفتها..!!!

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقول الليله جيت متعشي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

كان ودي ااجلس لوقت الشروق 

*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي لو ماكان ودي إن كان كل شي عندي يكفي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي ارجع الزمن لورا سنوات واغير امور واحدد خيارات...

ودي ارجع الزمن وامسح عن خدي عبرات...

ودي اسكن واقول ما بالقلب اهات

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول

على أي البحورِ أصوغ ُ شعري 
 لإوقف دمعـة ً بالعــين ِ تجــري
أقـلْ للحرفِ يا حـرفــاً تجـلــّـد 
 لقد صدّعتَ بالأهــات ِ صـدري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااعرف هذا صوت درس او شنو؟!*
*وواذا درس من وين مصدرهـ..بيتنا يطفش تايه بين 3 مناطق!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي تتوضح لقصتي نهاية..

ودي بس كيف واني مضيعة البداية...

بس الاهم ان الحب هو الغاية...

----------


## التوبي

*ودي لو طالت الجلسه معاهم لو ساعه إضافيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااصفي حساباتي مع ننفسي !!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أضحك تشونه مع نفسي على لي حصل لي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااحمل اخر ااصدار من المسن الجديد ..بس ماني محصلتنه عفر!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أوقف إشعارات الفيس المزعجه للمشاعر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااعرف معقوله يصير لو لا؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أوقف كتاباتي لاشعار أخر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااداوي جروحي بنفسي*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقراْ الفاتحه على روح أمي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااقول العقل زينه ..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقول الحمد لله  على نعمة الأسلام 

وولاية محمد و أله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااقول متفاجئه حدي من السؤال وضحكت عليه من قلب*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أختار أفضل الأسئله ليسهل على القارى الجواب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* ودي ااكفخ هالذبان باقي شوي وواتشابق وياهم طفشوني هههه*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول تأخرت عن نومي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* ودي تطول الليله وواسعد بلحظاتها*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أبداء الأجازه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* ودي ارتاح ااحس بـــ ارهاااااااااااااااق*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول على خير تصبحون على خير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* ودي ااقول موفقين وتلاقون خير اان شاء الله*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اكون اليوم في الرياض ..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقف بجانب زميلي في محنه ولا أتخلى عنه مما كانت الظروف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااطلع اليوم بس نعسانه مانمت الا اربع ساعات*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي الله يوفقنا في مشوارنا للدمام في ذي الظهيرة

وأتمنى للصديق الوفي الشفاء 

بحق من أوفى لأخيه حق الوافاء

ومن صح بعدهُ أخي على الدنيا بعدك العفاء

يا الله تكفيه وأنت خير من كفى 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااضحك من القهر*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

*ودي أن أفرح ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي اانام وواترك كل شي يولي

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقول الف الصلاة على الرسول وآل الرسول*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي نفتح قلبنا لبعض

----------


## التوبي

ودي أبــدع في قصيدي

وهم أخفض من رصيدي

مـا أحب أحــد يجـادل

حتى لا أطـوي لقيدي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اصرخ...ودي اابجي..

ودي اسكت... ودي احجي..

ودي اشوفه... وما ابيه يجي...

ودي اعرف شلون اهدي نفسي...

----------


## التوبي

*ودي لو طوول على محادثة الفيس شوي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي اتعلم الصبر..
ودي ابعد 
ودي ااهجر
ودي يموت ااحساسي
ودي ما ااكون طيبه زياده عن اللزوم 
ودي اكون قاسيه
ودي ااكون جافه 
ودي أو ودي أو ودي .....

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكون طبيعي و أخرج في ذا الجو الربيعي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي ااحتضن نفسي واانام

----------


## التوبي

*توادد قول ودي في كنافه  وإذا ما شفت قول والله حسافه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي  ابكي.......... بس ليش؟ ماادري!!!!

----------


## التوبي

*مانت داري

أنا أدري و أنت مانت داري

سكنت الدور كلها و مانت داري

أبيع البيت وفلوسه إليــّا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي تروح هاالضيقه مني الا ماادري وش سببها!

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقوم  أشوف أخبار اليوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي ااشيل كل جرح يجرحني وضيقه تخنقني وهم يسكني !

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقلل من تواجدي مثل يومي فترة تكفيني و قابله للــ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي ااغمض عيوني و........ ..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي  إلى متى تلك التعسفات المستمرة

و الله الحاله مرة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* ودي اقول ليس بالضرورة كل ما اكتبه يمثلني .....*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي براحه تعوضني عن هذا التعب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي ما ااتصل ولا ااسال ولا ااجيب خبر ااصلاا ...
بس ياليت قلبي يطاوعني !!

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ما أدخل مساجلات لاني بطيى في الكتابه و ضعيف في الاملاء والتعبير و الصياغة الاسلوب وعدم فهم المعاني 

و بطئى في الفهم و ضعف في توجيه الاسئله ووووووووو

ما أدري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

نعسانه حدي ودي اانام ..حتى ما ااصدع بكره و ادوخ لما ااطلع !

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي احلم في العباس عليه السلام ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي اقول خلاص بس يكفي عذااااااب !!

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي ابكي على كتف احدهم ويربت علي... 

ودي اروح ازور امامي علي...

ودي تعذروني... وتبرون ذمتي..<< كلكم..

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي ااعرف من الا قيمتني؟؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*ودي يبقى الغيم في السماء
وكذالك يبقى .........
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي ااطلع اليوم.....

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول هذا أخر رد لي في هذا اليوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي ااقوم اتغدى ولا ود ي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اطلع اتمشى

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أبتعد شيئا فشيء*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول احفط سرك ما حد يضرك ....*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكون طبيعي مع نفسي أولاً*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*"ودي ااقول الى اانين عجبني مره المثل ...*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أسأل عن كثير من الاعضاء من الاخوة و الأخوات

أدعو لهم  قي عاء الصباح ثم أختم على الآل بالصلوات*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول ((اذا بعدك قدر هذا نصيبي ...~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*"ودي في كم هاليوم تمطر مره ثانيه وينزل بردي لاني خساره كنت نايمه وماشفته الا بالتصوير :(*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أفرغ حالي لمصيبة جدتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*"ودي اللف ورق عنب بس مو رايقه له!!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي الوقت اللي عندي يكفي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول وحشني هذا لاسم من شفته فتحت عيوني حدها ((ف...*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكتب قصيدة أو لطميه لليله وأخلي زميلي يلقيها*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اكفخ وحده ما حب الانتظار*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول 

أكره بعد الحجز الاعتذار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااطلع الليله وواتسمع الوفاه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول لهم* 

*ما ينجبر قلب على قلب ما دام قلبك ما هواني..

لا حبك أول وآخر الحب ولا انته الوحيد اللي في زماني..

صحيح لي شرواك ينحب حسن وأخلاق ومعاني..

لكن ما قدر ليه الرب ألقى على بحرك مواني..

لك درب في الدنيا ولي درب روح عساك تعيش هاني.. 

ونا على ذكراك برقد ربي يعوضني بثاني..

مسموح مالك في الهوى ذنب لو شفتني عقبك أعاني..

ما ينجبر قلب على قلب ولا يستوي العاشق أناني*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ودي اطيييييييير من الوناااااااااااااسه*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أعرف منهو  خربش ؟

خربوشته في غـير مكاني

هل كان ذا الخرباش منه ؟

لو خربشة واحـدٍ ثاني ؟

إذا كان خرباشه يحق له

يصبح من شعار الزماني

وأحنـّي له الأقلام تذكار

والأوراق أجعلها صواني
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اناااااااااااام بس مو عارفه قلبي مشغووووووووول ...*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أجلس بدري أساعد الزملاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي تقضى حاجتي عاجل غير ااجل بحق صاحبة الليله ام الحسنين ...*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول ليكم تصبحو على خير و حوائج مقضيه بحق ام الحسن وحسين عليها السلام 

ونسالكم الدعاء*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي  أقول بالتوفيق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااقول وانتي من ااهله انونه ..وانتظرك بكره زين* 





*او وودي ااسوي عصير ليمون بالنعناع*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكتب مقطوع فوريه على الورد و أنزلها لكن نعسان

وبجلس بدري خليها غير وقت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ما ااكون صريحه بزياده معاهم بالتحديد..لاني ااحس اان الصراحه تزعل وواني مو حابه ااقسي على ااحد وا اازعلهم بصراحتي!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول الفاهم يريح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااقوم بعفشي من غرفة ااخواني ..واكمل سهرتي بغرفتي*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أحافظ على المستوى المبدول*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااضحك من قلب عليه ..مو راضيه تضبط معاي ولا لقطه ..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي بكوبة حلبيب قبل النوم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اعرف الاجابه على سؤالي اليوم ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااقول ااني كرهت اللون الاسود..وخصوصا في اللبس*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول احب كل اللوان ما عاد لون واحد*

* (( من عشاق والمفضل عندي الابيض ..التركواز*

*الاسود ..و من كثر ماهو عليه من هذي سنه زهقة منه لكن ما هركته*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ينتهي هالاسبوع بسرعه على خير ..لاني لازلت اترقب المجهول*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أعرف أين ختفى موضوع 

موضوع راق لي من هذا القسم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااقوم اسوي ليهم عشا بس محتاره..ابغى شي مميز ولذيذ اممممم!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقوم و أنحاش و أتعشى ببلاش*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي بس لو يوم واحد ارتاح من شي ااسمه مسئوليه*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أشاهد مسرحيه كومديه هههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي استانس*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أشكر روحي

لاني جالس بروحي

وما فكرت في جروحي

وبالأشعار دوم أبوحي
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اخفف من حدة عصبيتي*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقوم تأخرت داويش هالنسيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اتمشى في مزرعه*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقوم تأخرت داويش هالنسيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااقول موفقين*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكلم  ولد أختي و أخته في أمريكا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي تدوم هالابتسامه على وجهي*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أغمض الليله بدري تعبت اليوم حيل مرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ما ااحد يجلس ويقول وشفيها دي استجنت تضحك لحالها هههههههه*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أرمي جسمي على المنام نعسان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي تشبك صديقتي الحين خاطري ااكلمها من زمان ما اللتقينا*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول بدت حرارة الصيف في الأرتفاع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حتى ااني ودي ااقول ان الجو اليوم شكله خايش*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي يزال الضماد عن عيوني 


حتى استطيع  مباشرة اعمالي بحريه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي ااقول عسى ما شر ؟!

*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اترك الحداق ومشاكله ما وراه إل الخسارة*

----------


## البو عزيزي

*ودي أكفخ مير مكسور الجناحي*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقول

الجهاز يتعبني واحتاج لفترة علاج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااقول ان شاء الله جت سليمه!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقول الشكر لله ولمن وقف معي قلباً و قالبا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اعرف وين المكان الجديد؟!جايني فضول مو طبيعي*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أخرج أشوف زملائي قبل الصلاة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ابرك ليهم بس كبريائي ما يسمح لي*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أخلي كل شي يعــّدي 

لان الجدال لا يجـــدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اطلع الليله بس مالي خلق*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي تكون مشاركتي متنوعه في جميع الأقسام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقوم انبهه..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول باي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اغمض عيوني وافتحها وكل شي تغير للاحسن بطرفة عين*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أسأل وين الخط المميز عن غيره*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقول الى شذاوي جاوبتك غناتي بموضوع بس انتي شكلك ما نتبهتي !*

----------


## التوبي

*لا يروق التعصب أثناء الأكل مع الزملاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ما اطلع ولا لي خلق طلعه احس بزهق وضيقة خلق*

----------


## التوبي

*يروق لي أكل العنب حبه حبه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تروق لي أن ارى ابتسامتهم..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أذهب للفاتحه وأستمع و أخلف عليهم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اشم وردهـ محمديه*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أعود و أقرى قصائدي القديمه 

التي بدأتُ بها هنا أمام المالقه الذين

كانوا متربعين على شبكة الناصرة

مثل طائر أيلول و الأخت براءه

وسمت الحنين وموني وووو*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اضحك عليها من قلب خخخ*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول مع السلامه أظن ذهب الصداع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي يرجع لي الماضي لو ساعه وحده بس تجمعني فيهم!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول إني مرتاح البال*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اروح .. اجهز العشا.. عدنا قراية الوفاة الليلة

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول مُثابين ونسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااقول يكفي تعبت من هالمسئوليه*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول مشتهي أكلة لقيمات بالدبس وهي ساخنه*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي آرجع للسيده 
القلب متوووعج من فراقك

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أحتفظ بكل ما عندي*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي لو جلست عند السيده رقيه آكثر من سآعه ...

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أشرب ماء بارد لعن الله يزيد*

----------


## همسة ألم

لعن الله يزيد



ودي من قآسيي القلوب  يخففوا علينا شوي

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أنام بدري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اانجز عملي بسرعه وانام بدري *

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أعطي الفيس وقتاً أكثر مما سبق*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي آهتم آكثر في كتبي ومحاظراتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اعرف من الا متصلين هالحزه مالي خلق تلفونات !!!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول النوم عبادة و للجسم علينا حق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااقول من الا قال النوم عباده؟!!!*
*سمعنا نوم الظالم عباده ..مو كل شخص*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول الحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقول تسلم اناملك اخوي ..ربي لا يحرمنا من حنانك وطيبك*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي اقول 
اني مافهمت

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اخد لي قسط من الراحه احس هلكانه مره*

----------


## همسة ألم

آنا بعد 

ودي آقول اشوفكم على خير

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول وودي أسكت خلني أسكت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااقول الحساسيه الزياده ما تعجبني*

----------


## التوبي

ودي بغداء دسم وبعده نومه على خفيف

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقول الحمدلله رب العالمين ..كل ما قريت دعاء الامام الكاظم عليه السلاام (دعاء سريع الاجابه)*
*الا واكرمني ربي بقضاء حاجتي فوراً*

* من 6 شهور وواني اتمناها والف الحمدلله ربي من عليي بقضائها ببركات هذا الدعاء العظيم* 

*شكراً لله شكراً لله شكراً لله ..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أطيع شور أختي و لا ودي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي في الحاف ابيض وفيه شرايط تركواز*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي تتكرر البارحه ....
ودي ااشوف القمر كوثر واحملها وامسك خدودها !*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أفطر فول قولابه مع خبر تنور*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي بنفس النوع من الفطور*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي يلغي الطلب لاني إنشغلت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي تنعاد جمعتنا الامسيه مثل هالوقت!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي بنظارة للقراءه فقط*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقول متحمسه الى يوم زيارتهم*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أحضر حفلت ولد أختي و أكون من أصحاب المقام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقول الله يبارك ليكم ...*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اجدد جوالي و الطابعه و لوحة المفاتيح مرة وحدة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اخد لي شنطه الى الابتوب*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقوم أغمض لي ساعه إضافيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اروح الليله*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي العصر أمر سوق واقف أف من ذي السوق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي انام بتديت ادوخ جلستي من وحده*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول لجسمي عليّ حق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اشوف نونو صغير يتمغط و اللعب فيه شوي*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي تشرح أختي ولا عليها أمر عن
الموضوع الجديد ليكون معلوم
وعدم الخربطه و الخربشه و الدغبشه 
والشخبطه في الموضوع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي في سماعات ااذن جديده*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أستئذن لعمل ما يكفي كمبيوتر

نسيت موعدي باحول فيه بعد الظهر 

على الله يا لله خلاص عاد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي احاول انام بعد الغدا والافضل بعد الصلاة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول* 

*واذا تبيـه يزيـد فينـي غـلاك*
*أرفق حبيبي شوي لاتكثر زعـل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اعرف وشفيهم اصابيعي معقوله حساسيه لو شي ثاني!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي يتحقق اللي فبالي وتتعدل الاوضاع ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اسمع شي حلوووو..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أضحك على صديقي المهبول ما عنده سالفه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااخلص عشا وانام رغم ان النوم مجافيني ماادري ليش*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي بسفن بعد العشاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي في شي بارد قصدي مثلج*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي بالنوم مرة نعسان حدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااسهر مع اخواني شوي الليله*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي يسكتو الجيران*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اعرف وش الا خربها*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول الصباح رباح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اكلها وما اكسر بخاطرهـ على الرغم مالي نفس*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أروح بس الشمس اليوم خارة يمكن أخليه بكرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي تتعدل نفسيتي شوي..*

----------


## التوبي

*تعاودني قريحتي و أكتب في آل بيت النبي كمٍ بيت 

عسى أن أنتفع بهم يوم لا ينفع لا ... ولا ب... إلا من      بقلبٍ  ســ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي تشبك صديقتي الان...*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي بشاي مخدر تلقيمه والغوري صين

و بياله مخصر ه عراقيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي في شي مثلج*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي مع الشاي نتفة خبر حتى لو من أمس وعدل  هههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههه*


*ودي ااتصل على صديقتي واتطمن على اخبارهم* 
*سبحان الله من بعد العشره والسنوات الا بينا صرنا كـ الاغراب!!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقوم عندي شغلات كثيرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي افرح*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي بأ كلة ملوخيا مع فراخ وجبة عشاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اعرف وش صار بالموعد امس*

----------


## التوبي

*إطمأنان و الأن إستئذان لان الوقت حان أقول السلام خلص وقتي وأيظاً الكلام لام لام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي في ااشياء وايد بس ماادري ابدا من ويش واجل ويش!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وادي اودي ملوخية للي وده فيها...<< ما احبها ومعزومة عليها..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اشكر السيد قبل لا انسى على بصمته ...*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اطلع ولا ودي .......*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي بعد أشوي أذهب للمحاضرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اروح ولا ودي*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أعرف شو    له  ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي انام بدري*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أعرف شو  له ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي تنتهي الليله بسرعه ويجي بكره على خير ..متحمسه مره*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ما أكثر من الأسائله هنا و هناك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقول اني مو فاهمه شي !!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أخفف من قوة الاسائله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اعتذر لها وان شاء الله خيرها بغيرها*

----------


## التوبي

*نوم  أبتدى من ساعتين اليوم

وفي الصباح ما يرضى يقوم

الأفضل الأستئدان ليكون معلوم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي توقف دموعي شوي>>من كثر ما ااثاوب خخخ*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول مع ال س لامه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي  اترك كل شي في ايدي واقوم انام خلاص مافيه مجال الى التحمل اكثر*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أواصل في الردود لكن مشغول*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اخلص البيبسي الى ااخر قطرة خخخ*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول لي عودة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي يكون يومي حلوو وسعيد..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول حتى في الرد على الرد يقتصدون*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ودي تنتهي الأوضاع المتأزمة خلاص نبغى نرتاح*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ودي : تنتبه !!!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي تهدى الامور شوي ..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أتخلص من كثير من المهام الموكله لي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي استهبل عليها اكثر و اكثر هههههه*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي 
ساعات واضح ساعات

وساعات كلش مخشوش*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اكون جافه اكثر من كدا..دام الجفاء جاب نتيجه من يوم واحد..علينا به هع*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أشرب قوطي عصير مصدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقول ليها شي بس مو عارفه شنو ااقول وكيف ابدا الكلاام*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي تنتهي هالازمة..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي والكل يقول ودي تصفي بلاد جدي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اسمع الليلة اخبار تسر الخاطر وتريح القلب

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أخل على الفيس أرى مشركات الزملاء*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اشم هوا نظيييييييييييييف

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أحضر الليله ما لي بد*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي الكل يسامحني..

ما ابي اغمض جفني..

واحد مو منسر مني..

حللوني وابروا ذمتي

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقوم للألتزام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اعيش في راحه وسلاام..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي تعود جلستي مع امي

عليها رحمات من الله ورضوان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اتنهد وتطلع كل اهاتي وضيقي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي انفهم من غير كلام

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أتعذر وأهم ودي الحضور

لكن الزحمه تسبب لي قصور
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي انام بدري حتى بكره ما اادوخ ..
وبنفس الوقت ما ودي اروح*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي تعود أيام الفراغه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اكلمها قبل لا انام *

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول لا ما انتهيت توي  معك يا اجمل العمر ابتديت ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااحد يهاوشني ييقولي ااي كلمه يزعلني ..ودي ااصيح من قلب لكن الدمع لا يستجيب!!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول أبيات في صدري
ودي أنام اليوم من بدري
ودي أعلق على الصور تعليق
ودي أوفي الصوم عن ندري
ودي جلوسي يطول ذي الليله
ودي  ويش ودي ما أدري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااقول تتصبحون على خير*

----------


## التوبي

*ما راق لي طعم الأكل ما راق

أبغي إجاز ودي في لعراق

ودي أنام الليل بطوله

ويكون جلوسي ساعة الأشراق*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي وخاطري اصبغ اجدار مخطط جنت وقعدت البنت<<*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول السلام عليكم و صباح الخير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي يتحقق حلمي عاجل غير اجل بحق محمد وال محمد*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي لو بيقيت معاهم اواسيهم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقول اانها ااحلى ااستراحه شفتها*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي لو ما حضرت مالي الليل مرعب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اخد نفس عميييييييق ..احس ااني بحاجة كميات من الاكسجين*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول الله يرحم المؤمنين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اترك كل شي على جنب ونام ..احس مافيني شده حتى ااطفيهم*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ادخل الفيس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هلكانه حدييي ودي انام وارتاح بس قبل كدا ودي ااتصل .......*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي وما للود  ودي 

لو كان ودي أخاف

مـا أحــد قــــدّي
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي يوافق... وودي يقبلوني.. ادعوا لي..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي تجي ليي يوم الاحد:)*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي معاهم أقضي وقتي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي ما تغدى..<< مالي خلق اكل..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اروح اي مكان العصر..المهم طلع واغير جووو*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ما أقول شي ما أنا قده*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اضحك على تعليق الا مر عليي ومشى ههههههههه*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقوي لغتي العربيه*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ما أتأخر عليهم مثل أمس خلني أروح إلحين يالله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي نروح اليوم ونخلصهم .....*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي تقوم تنام... عشان انام.. صارلي اكثر من24 ساعة جالسة.. تعبت

----------


## التوبي

*ما ودي لا تعاد لا لا*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي انام تالليلة.. لاني للحين ما نمت

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااقول عجبتني مواقفك مره ..تعيشو وتاكل غيرها خخ*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي يجي يوم اقرا فيه مواقف وردة..<< موبعيد اذا بننتخب احنا..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول الحياة كلها تجارب فيها المر و فيها الحلو

تبقى الذكرى على مدى الحياة الله يديم الصحة على الجميع*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اعرف كيف اكدر اغصب عيوني تنصك...ابي انام..وعيوني ماتتسكر... ما تسمع الكلام..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقول عادي ااي احد في خاطركم تنتخبوه الى المسابقه لاتقصرو..*
*يلا ساعدوني في الاختيار الله يساعدكم دنيا واخره ههههههه*

----------


## التوبي

*تعصبي كيف العيون

وفي الضحك مثل الجنون

ما أظن تعرف تنام

ولو يكون مها يكون

اسمحوا لي في قصيدي

الشعر نصفه جنون
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااقوم  اجلس معاهم ..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي  ك  معاهم تجلسين

محتاجه تبغي تدرسين

الشعر ما قد تعلم

بس هاوي من سنين

لو تكتبي ضاع شعري

بس ما تحبي تكتبين

صرنا نتعامل قصيد

وبالقصيد متعودين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقول عجبتني القصيده*

----------


## ليلاس

ودي ..~ أختآآر الصصح ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اطلع ضيقي بخاطره بس وش الفايده وقلمي جف حبرهـ!!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول مثل الخجول
جهزت ردي بس در غير سبق
ردين لا لا ما يصير مثل الطبق
وأجب نبدي الأحترام .. هذا الكلام حتى يعم
بينا السلام .. خوفي لا يبدي الملام 
كل شي تمام أختم حديثي بالسلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقول جعل ربي ما يحرمني منهم*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أخربش و أقول

أريد أعتب على الطيبين كلمات

كثير من البشر حي أحسبّــه مات

تفضل لو على قرصين قيمـــات

وأريــد الدبس أنتــه تصبـه ليّـا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي يأجلو طلعتهم الى الليل حتى اقدر اروح معاهـ العصر واليهم الليل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*ودي افهم سالفتهم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اروح اليابان ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي تطول الليله*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ودي في باص ميكرو يدور فيني  :weird: كم بلده :wacko: <<ههههههه 

خاطري اشوف المناطق لي ما شفتها من القطيف ..... :toung: 

مافيه احد من اخواني متبرع :noworry:  يفرفر بي

----------


## التوبي

*ودي
 فوق الصدر أعزي

أقولها مو مزحه

أقولها من جدي

ألطم صدر على الزهرا

وعظم أجر جدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقنعها*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول 

مقطوعة اللقيمات على صورة اللقيمات عملت زحمة

على صفحة الأدباء على الفيس كأنهم ما شافوا شعر من قبل هههههه

الله يعين على الرد على الأشعارات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقتل هالبعوضه نشفت دمي*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أحافظ على وقتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي انام مثل كل يوم او برضو وودي اسهر*
*محتاره بنفسي!!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي يكون الجو صافي بدون غبار يكفي ما جاء

سد الجيوب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي لو اغمض عيوني وافتحها الا حلمي تحقق*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أشوف شروق الشمس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقول الله كريم*

----------


## التوبي

*كلام سليم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي انام وواجلس الصبح بدري*

----------


## التوبي

*وديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اشوف  النونو كوثر القمر ياعمري عليها وحشتني*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي على النوم أعدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي تنعاد جمعتنا الحلوه لكن هيهات:(*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي 

لما أكتب وقول ودي

يعني أتمني ذا قصدي

يصير أتمنـــّي بحياتي

ولي في يدي ما يجزي ؟

ودي أملك ليّ  بيت

وفي عـزيز ما أعزي

بس أقول الحمد لله

صحــّتـي هي فيها عز ّزي

ودي الله يدوم علىّ الصحة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي الكل تحقق امانيه الخيرة

----------


## التوبي

*ودي

لو تركتي

 واصلت أحكي

أشرح ظروفي هنا 

من  غير ما بكي

للهوى والشمس أشكي

بس أقول اليوم يكفي
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي في جمعه على فطور في الصبح ..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي بنومه لضهريه تريح بدني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اللتقي معاهم اليوم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي ما اصيح ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقول مافيه احد يستاهل ..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اخربش خرابيش جميله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقول انه لا يوجد حب ووووفي بــ هالايام !!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أنام مبكر و أجلس هم مبكر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اتطمن عليهم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي احد يشاركني احساسي.. وما اكون فاول

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أجلس بس ماشي

مطلبي أطلب معاشي

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اعرف من متوفي!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي ما نطعن في ظهر ي مرة ثانية

----------


## التوبي

*ودي

ويش ودك قوم وترك جلستك دي ويش قصدك

يالله قوم إنتها وقنك  تنتظرك يا سيد أختك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي في علك بنعناع حااار*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

تفضلي وردة...<< يمدونه لي..

سيد الله وياك

وديتخف هالازعاجات

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول ما كذب وما عتب*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي ميكون ظني غلط...

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

من يكول غلط

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

العقل الباطني...

ودي امعص ركبته... خلاني استحقرني.. للحظة

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

ودي اقدم له اجمل وردة

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي متطيح دموعي جدامهم... شكرا..

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

الله يكفينا شر الدموع
اوعدك ان باجر الدعاء مخصوص تحت قبة الجواد
شنونه المقلب هههههههههههههههه

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لعبت باعصابي الا شوي

شكيت بس متوقعت... 90 بالمية اي... بس العشرة ... السبعين محمل لاني متوقعت لهدرجة

الله يرحم والديك..

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

والله ردت انزل زايد

بس خفت من الادارة

تحضر عضويتي

وانا كافي علي الحضر هناك

تحياتي لكم

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي.. يوصل سلامي

وودي واحترامي..

لمن اسمهم امامي..

. واوصيهم يسلموا لي على امامي...

ويدعون لي اكون في يوم ما بالقرب من.. اسيادي..

ودي استأذن

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ودي اسمع صوتهم الحين 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أنام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ما ااطول سهر الليله ..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أحاكي دائماً نفسي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي ............

----------


## التوبي

*ودي تكون صلاتي في المسجد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي ااطلع العصر السوق..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي قوم وترك ودي و  ودي صل قوم يالله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي ااحصل نفس الا رسمتها بخيالي

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أتعشى عند أختى هذا المساء*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي يكولوا انهم مو فامين غلط ومو زعلانين

----------


## التوبي

*دوي أقول أطلب الرخصه

 أبغي أستغل هذي الفرصه

أشغالي صارت غفصــه
*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي بضمته الحنونه .........

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ولا ودي أقول

خوفي يقولوا من الفضول

خلك في نهج الأصول 

لالا تقول مهما الحكي هذا يطول

وخلي حديث يصبح فصول

بالرغم ودي قلتها لكن هنا ما أحب أقول*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااعرف وشفيها اليوم ..مو بالعاده ااتصل ماترد ولا تشبك ولا تسلم !!!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أنام مثل الأنام و أسكت انا عن الكلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اافوزها*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول

بنام وأنا منشضي

ألعن أبو الحظ الردي

نالي العمر ذا ينقضي

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي في عشا جوعانه..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكل ربيانه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اعرف ليش اني يصير معاي كذه !! ودي اكلمهم وحشوني بس خايفه ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااقول لا تكلمي ااحد >>سوسه هع*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ودي أرتاح

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اعرف وشفيهم!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اعرف ليش يكرهوني..؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقوم خلني أروح*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي ما اتم بروحي...

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول 

الحياة نعيشها مره واحده فكن متأكد انك تقضيها مع الانسان الصحيح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي تمضي الليله على خير..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول للحسن و أنت يا لحسين

أمكم الزهرا كيف باتت غامضه العين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي بس ااغمض  عيوني وانااااام  مكاني ..>النعس لاعب دوره*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول إزدحام الصفحه الأدبيه في الفيس
مزدحمه لا خلاص من الردود 
حماس وتحدي مشوق حيل
رددود فويه 
هنا يروق لي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي استوعب وشصار البارحه!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول

لقد أختطفوني بعد إختطاف قصـــــــــــــــيدي

وقد بدأ عندهم يتجمــّع رصـــــــــــــــيــدي
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

سلامتك سيد..

ودي احط قصيدة كاتبتها بس... اخاف .. متعجبكم

----------


## التوبي

*الحياة كلها تجارب
المستثمر و المضارب
ما يهم لو الواحد أخطى
أهم شي لا يكون شارب
البدو يقولوا قصيد
يمدحوا فيها المضارب
حلل الله كل شي
المأأكل والمشارب
ليش ما تكتب قصيد
ليش في ذا الخوف غارق
أكتبي بعد فترة 
بالشعر تخوضي المعارك
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي.. عن جد ارتاح نفسيا..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي نرتاح نفسياً*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ودي ان كل الشيعه تطور من ذاتهم*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول 

الصحة و المال وعسى عمري يطول

ودي أرضي الكل وأخلي 

كل شي على الأصول
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااقول سبحان مغير الاحوال*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اسافر معاهم  .......................*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أتوقف فترة راحه و أبتعد عن قسم الأستراحه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي نرجع كسابق عهدنا لو يوم واحد..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول منهك نعسان باي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ودي يشوفوا حل خلاص طالت المده

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اتصل وقول* 
*انا من بعادك بتالم واحس انك ناسينى .. لكن اخاف اتصل واتكلم صوتك الحلو يبكينى*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اليوم يتكرر موقف امس!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي يصطلح الوضع اهناك بسرعة...

----------


## التوبي

*ودي تخف الزمه شوي*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ودي ازور المصطفى وأهل بيته الأطهار*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول 

ما ناسي ما ناسي*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي أذاكر واخلص قبل المغرب

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي الاقيهم الاآآآن

ودي اسمع ان ماكو امتحان

ودي اسمع الاذان

واللي اتمناه يكون حان..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اعبر عن ما في نفسي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ارتاح*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكل بسكوت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اروح ايران*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أشرب ماي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي في جمعه خفيفه وحلوووه*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أحط راسي على المخدة و أنام*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي احد يذكرني بهدية...

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ودي ألقى وظيفة

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أنسى عورني بطني هههه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي عوار بطني يخف..<< ماني طماعة لا يروح بس يخف طشونة

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أفهم تلك الجمله ما فهمتا والله*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اضحك.. بس متضايقة ومو طالعة معاي...

----------


## التوبي

*ودي تكون طلعت الضحكه ههه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اي ههه<< بس سويتها عالصامت... لان لو رفعت صوتي كانت صارت قصة...

ودي اقدم لكم الايسكريم...

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أخلي النت يولي

وأقــــــوم أصلي 

ودي أزر المصطفى

 ما حصل لي

ودي أنتهى من صياغة  لطمة أم البنين و أسلمها*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اكون سعيده ...*

----------


## noor_ccc

ودي اجلس على البحر حتى شروق الشمس

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أشرب علبة بيبسي كولا*

----------


## noor_ccc

*ودي افهم كل الناس ما تحب الا نفسهااا وبس 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أفكر قبل كل شي بس ما أعرف ليش ما أدري*

----------


## noor_ccc

*ودي اسافر طول السنه 
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي.. اعرف ليش الانانية زايدة هالايام ..

والظن الشيء موضة .. هالايام

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ما أحد يدخل القسم حتى أنتهي بدري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ولي اول مره في تاريخي ....ودي افتح قلبي وافضفض بس الى من ممادري؟!*
* :(*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي يطرب قلمي بدل العتب على الزمن*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي تنتهي عشرة هالايام على خير ..مليت من كثر الانتظار*

----------


## noor_ccc

ودي ازور أهلي كلهم وتاليها اصدقائي

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أجدد رخصة السياقه قبل المخالفة*

----------


## noor_ccc

*ودي يتحقق هذا الشئ
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي امحي شي  اسمه الشوق من  قاموسي*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أضع قصيدة طالما ترددتُ في وضعها
ولكن ما المناسبة حتى أتألق في طرحها ؟؟*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اشوف احباب قلبي وطمنى عليهم ويش اخبارهم بعد السفر ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااقوي قلبي واخليه قاسي زي الصخر*

----------


## noor_ccc

ودي أنااام مع هدوء تام

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي  اعرف وش الا ذكرها فيني بعد هالغيبه الطويله !!

وين ايامنا؟وروحاتنا وجياتنا؟!!
لو خلاص الحين الصداقه صارت هالايام بــــــــــــــح*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول و أسئل

ليه كل هذا الونين ؟؟

جاوبي ياأم البنين ؟؟

كل صياحي وكل نياحي من مصايب كربلا

من لفى بشر المدينه وصار شعره يرتـلا
*ا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي يتغير سوء حالنا بحسن حالك ياكريم*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أضع هذه اللطميه في القسم الاسلامي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي يجي اليوم الا ااسمع فيه الخبر الحلوووو*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول مع السلامه

ظرف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*موفقين*


*ودي ااضحك عليها وعلى حركاتها  من قلب خخخ*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ما اقول شي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااكسر روتيني اليومي بشي جديد ومفيد*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي ... يكون الشي اللي صار حلم... لانه هواي بشع..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أتواجد لكن لا وقت لذي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي.. تبرون ذمتي..<< يمكن اتنوم هاليومين..اذا ما تحسن الحال..

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي ااقول الى مناجاة سلامات وعسى ماشر؟!

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ودي كل الاعضاء تشارك معي في حملة الصلاة لتعجيل الفرج!!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ربي يوفقني بجاه صاحبة الليله ام البنين (عليها السلاام)*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اكولكم.. الله لا يبليكم.. ضغط وجيوب وشقيقة واسنان.. << وسبب الضغط مجهووول..

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي ااقول الى الغاليه ماعليك شر ..والله يشافيك بحق صاحبة الليله ام البنين عليها السلام

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول أصبر في ذي الدنيا وأشوف
لكن يبي ليها صبر وأرفع للرب الكفوف
يتعب الواحد لو شرح أيش عندة يا أختي من الظروف
لكن مصيرنا للعلاج وما ينبغي منــّا الخوف
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ود ااقوم ااشغل الانوار لا ااعمى*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكتب في الغزل الغذري*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي آقول للغاليه ماتششوفي شر آخر السوء

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ألغي ماركة قودي*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي اروح الغادريه 
ودي ازور الغالي حسين 

<< استغفر الله ماادري وش إلي يخلي هالكلمات تدور براسي

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكل بونتي*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي آفتك من شئ اسمه اختباراااات

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقوم أخرج أشوي*

----------


## hassan1411

ودي انام

----------


## التوبي

*ودي في أكلت لقيمات مع الدبس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي في شي يفرحني*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي في بيالة شاى مخدره*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي يخف صداعي..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقول من المكيف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ما اطلع اسبوع كامل وحشني بيتنا*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي اقول اني  مااعرف وش اسوي

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقول الله يستر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ودي انام وايد عليي من السهر

----------


## التوبي

*ودي كلمة لا تجيب ولا تودي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اليوم بس اطلع ااخد الغرض الا يبغوه ووارجع البيت مالي خلق طلعات 
*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول 

سمعت آنا أصوتُ غداهم
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي يتخلوو عن اعتمادهم عليي في كل كبيره وصغيره ..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي طمنى  واعرف اخبارهم وحشوني ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي لو عندي 6 خوات كان وناسه*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ما أتدخل في أمور الأخرين حتى وأن طلب مني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي يصير نفس الا صار امس*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أمشي حافي زجاج مكسور*

----------


## ورده محمديه

** :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 
*ودي ااقول قرة عيني*

----------


## التوبي

*ود أكتشف أخطائي الأملائيه في وقتها 
لا أدري ما يحصل هل مني أو من الورد لا أدري !!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي يصير شي حلو يغير مجرى حياتي للاحسن*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ما أكثر في العشاء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وودي اعرف وش الا صاير ... او وش الا تغير؟!!!!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول صدق من قال
أتقي شر من ..........
ومن قال أحذر عدوك مرة وأحذر صديقك .............
على العموم من خارج الدائرة
نعتبرة إلي حصل من أحداث القاهرة 
ونعتبر كل الحديث كلمه عابرة
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااعرف ليش ااني ااضايقت على شي تافه زي كدا ممادري؟!*

----------


## noor_ccc

ودي أشتم ورده من الصباااح
و اقول صباح صباح الخير للجميع

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أرد و أقول صباح مبارك على الجميع*

----------


## hassan1411

ودي اخلص شغلي و انام

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول إنتهى وقتي لي عودة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااهاجر.............*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي


ودي تبقى وبين ايديني

احتويك..

ودي اضمك واشعر برجفة

ضلوعك..

ودي بنظرة من عيونك

تنسيني جروحي و همومي

ودي بحنانك ودي بأمانك

ودي بشوقك ودي بحبك

احبك وودي بشوفك ..اليوم قبل بكره*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اطلع زهقانه*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول الان متجه للمحدق أصتطاد سمك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي تجي ليلة المولد بسرعه .....*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول
تكفي الإشارة وما تهمني  التصاريح
قـول إللي قلتـه ما أظن فـيه تجـريح
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ما ااعاتبهم خلاص.,,  مليت بدون ناتج !*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول الى اعضاء المنتدى مبارك عليكم  قدوم مولد بضعة الرسول فاطمة الزهراء سلام الله عليها..

وحوائج مقضيه 

ونسالكم الدعاء*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول رغم الظروق أنهُ يوم معروف

نتوسل برفع الكفوف

وأقول ذكرى مباركه على الجميع

يارب يا سميع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي في مولد ام حسين تنجلي همومنا وتقضى حاجتنا وتستجاب دعواتنا*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أسمع عن  الخبر إلي في بالي*

----------


## hassan1411

ودي يجوا عمالي و ارتاح

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول

ذكرى ما أحلاها من ذكرى

ذكـرى بها ولادة الـــزهــراء

ذكرى عظيمة هي في الإسلام

نـُهنــّـني قــائــمنا مـن العـــترى

كل عام و أنتم بخير*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اقدم كل ورد الدنيا لجدي رسول الله وابارك له مولد الزهراء

ودي اسلم عليكم نفر نفر.. وقول لكم .. متباركين بمولد البتول.. بنت الرسول.. وحوائج مقضيه للجميع بحقها..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اعرف اخبارهم وطمنى عليهم لكن ........*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول

 تمنى من نفسي القبول

ودي  أرمي ذا القلم

مليت من شرح الألم

الألم كلـنا نكـرّهـــه

مــا أحد منــّــه سلم
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اروح عمره رجبيه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي يكون قاعد يحظر لي مفاجأة حلوة تسر الخاطر..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقول ما انا متعود على اللب توب غفصه و عله و عوار راس*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقص شعري ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي احلم بشي حلووو ويفرح القلب ~~~> دخيل الله نعوض حرمان الواقع في الحلم*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول الله يديم الأفراح و الله يتمم علىيهم خير*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اكتب شعر 
اوصف فيه بالمختصر
مدى قسوة بني البشر

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول 
من البشر
 أقلوب أقسى من الحجر
كم من حكم ظلمٍ صدر
بعد البتر أوالقتل قالوا عتذر
عيش حزين كأنك في شهر الحزن
أختر  محرم لو صفر
آنا أظل حارس هُنا ضبط خفر
هذي بتسامه تسلي الواحد 
إذ ببليس كفر
متعود آنا من الصغر
أنظر في أمواج البحر
وأسأل هل الدنيا تتم
لو يصير تغّير في الدهر
وترتاح من هذا القهر
يكفي الحكي خوف البكي
ما لوم المشرف لو شكي
سيد ذا ما يختشي
اشكر اقول ما ابمى شي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

صح لسانكم سيد..

ودي اشوفهم.. ناسات من زمان ما لكيهم

حتى لمن اكلم بيتهم.. يكولون لي مكاننهم شاغر..

----------


## hassan1411

*وجي ابرى بسرعه*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقول نجبوا الغذى في الصحن.*.

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ودي اصرخ 
وصدى صوتي يسوي تسونامي يغرق الدنيا بأهلها
شريرة حدي :bigsmile:

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ملاك .. منورة ..

عادي صرخي.. لان في النهاية كلنا اشرار راح ننحسب لانج مراح تصرخين بروحج...

ودي . تنحل هالمشكلة

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ودي 

الوقت يعـّدي

ولي عندي المال يجزي

ودي أقبل ذا التحــدّي

حتى لو ما كان على قـدي

بس وفتي أجلس أعزي

هذا ودي يعني ودي
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااقووول...*


*سآآكته وأنتْ مـآخذْ رآحتكـ فينيْ
..................سآعه تزعلنيْْْْ
........................وسآعهْ*

* ترآضينيْْْ*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول ما فيه زعل
شعري الكثير فيه مفتعل
أنوي السفر لا ما يصير
ما أقدر أفارق ذا المحل
خلك طبيعي في الحكي
وكئن ما شي لك حصل
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي.. ابجي..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول ضاق الوقــّت
ودي أروح
 أمسح عن قليبي الجروح
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي لو لمرة الدنيا تعطينا مثل ما نبغى..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكتب فيها قصيدة فرح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي تقر عيني الليله بشوفتهم ..ويرتاح بالي*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أسولف بالشعر
خوفي يظنوا منشعر
يعني يقصدون الجنون
ومن الجنون تصدر فنون
خوفي يقولوا هذا من
صاحب الشعر ذا من يكون
خوفي يسؤن الظنون
فيه ناس كثير ما يفهمون
في الشعر بس يتلقفون
مثلي يكون ناقصني بس المكرفون
حتى أقض باقي الأدون
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ودي الله يجعل خاتمتنا خير


*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول 

القطرات القليلة .. 
تصنع جدولاً !*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أخربش ولا ودي 

هدي الوضع هدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي انام واجلس الفجر ...على الوعد*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول

للموت خلك مستعد
جنبك أهو لا ما بتعد
الدور جاي لي بعـــّد
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اشغل نفسي طول اليوم حتى ما ااترك لنفسي مجال بالسؤال عنهم والاهتمام ليهم !!*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ودي اتعلم شيء خارق 
أقرأ العيون بدون كلام*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول
أقول أهــلا ومرحــبـاً بالجـاري
قد شع نورك عندي وسط الداري
واجب علينا أن نعـود لعهـــدنا
عـهـداً بــهِ ســعادة ألأخـيار
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي ربي يسر خاطركم... وييسر امركم... ويفرش بالتوفيق دربكم... ويقضي حوائجكم...

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول

الف الصلاة على الرسول

والوصي حيدر والبتول

والحسن وحسين سادات العقول

والتسعه هذا من الأصول

قريت يالله صلي عليهم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.. وعجل فرجهم

ودي تمر الايام... وتعدي هالسالفة على خير.. وتنحل السواليف..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد


.........


ودي انااااااام بس النوم مجفيني ..؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد* 


*....ودي لو لعبت هاللعبه من زمان ’’حتى تتنكشف لي الحقائق ’بدون ما ااتعب ننفسي طول هالفتره !*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقول إني إرتحت من الامسيه

الشعرية التي حضرها اكثر من 30

شاعر من شعراء القطيف و الاحساء

 وسوف اعتمد لها موضوع

موثق بالصور للحضور
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*ودي هآلايام تعدي على خير ويتم كل شيء بإحسسن مايكون* 

*بحق الآل الهداة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول سمعت الكلمه لي خاطري من زماااان اسمعها ...*

----------


## hassan1411

*ودي اسافر*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي ... هم أسافر... ابي اروح العمرة... وأحج بيت الله... واروح باجر لساكن سامراء..<< تبقى اماني حتى ياذن ربي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول الى الاعضاء متباركين بمناسبة مولد الامام (الباقر..والهاادي عليهم السلام ..

ونسالكم الدعاء ..*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي 
ودي تعم الناس كلهم سعادة
أفراح تعم الكون بمولد السادة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي أخد ليي  قسط من راحه <منهاره حد ييي*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي 
بموقف حيرة جديد يخليني أضحك
من المواقف إلي تصيدني يمكن محبه
كل حيرة أصعب من حيرة كلها في ذي الديرة
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي يمضي بكره على خير ....ياربي توفقهم و تسهل ليهم وتجيبهم بالسلامه  بحق محمد واله*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي خبر يطمني عنهم*

----------


## أموله

وديً احرق الكتب : "( ..

----------


## hassan1411

*ودي اسافر الهند*

----------


## التوبي

*أقول

تعبت من ودي

صارت ما تجيب

و لا تودي
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااعرف من تتكون هالانسانه؟!!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي.. اعرف ... بس هم ودي يكون نفس اللي في بالي..

----------


## التوبي

*

ودي  أسأل كم سؤال
خوفتي يقول مُحال
أحسن لك خلك في حالك
ولا تزيد قلبي إشتعال
يالله أبعد عن طريقي
ولو بغيت باقول تعال*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي..احد ياوبني

ليش اسود حتى مو بني..؟؟

لون الدنيا ذي يعني..

ليش الغيبة مهنة.. والظلم هواية..وادانة البريء عدالة..؟؟!!!

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول
قال ابو الحسن (ع) القابظ على دينه كالقابظ على جمرة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليك يا مولاي يا ابا الحسن

احسنتم سيد... والله حال الدنيا يخوف.. ودي.. تنتهي الامة من سباتها... لان لو بيات شتوي من زمان خلص..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول عـن ذا الزمن قال الرسول
حتى يجي أبن البتول 
وترجع الدنيا على الأصول
ودي أنا أكتب  فصول
أتمنى الوصول هم الحصول
وأكون ناصر على أصول*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي تنتهي هالمحن

ويظهر ابن الحسن

ونفديه بالارواح..نحن..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي الحق على دعاء السمات قبل الغروب
يعني أقول أبغي الهروب
نسألكم الدعاء لنا وللمؤمنين 
تحياتي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وانتم من اهل الدعاء

وودي متنسوني من صالح دعاءكم

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أواصل بس وقتي ضيق*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اسافر .........*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي الدنيا تتغير.. والاحوال تتعدل..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول بس ويش أقول
خايف كلامي هنا يطول
ويقول الحكي ذا ما معقول
مرفوض هذا عند العقول
للقبر إذاً متى الوصول ؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي امحي الانانيه  من ننفوس البشر ..
ودي يعم الخير*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي...  اخذ اجازة من  الدنيا وكل اللي فيها..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي وما ودي أبد
عن صاحبي يوم أبتعد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي مانحطيت في هالموقف ’’وضليت مخدوعه اهون على قلبي من هالصدمه!!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أضع موقف من مواقف حير
من مواقف الديرة الوقت ضيق*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي.. لو الناس كلها تدري.. يعني شنو انها ما تدري.. ان هالحياة الها نهاية... ليش الاذية... والله بلية..

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول
دوم الحياة هم وقدر
متعودين من الصِغر
في الصيف لو وقت المطر
الحزن شهرين في السنة
يعني محرم مع صفر
دايم على مر الدهر*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى ...*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول
سيدي
باسمك سيدي رب السما أنـاجي
ولزيارتك بأرض النجف دوم أجي
ومن والاك يوم الحشر هو ناجي
أريدك بالحشّر ترضى عليـ*اا

----------


## أموله

ودي يصير لي مزاج مذاكره ..~

----------


## ليلاس

*ودي تخلصصص الـإختبآرآإت على خير ..~*

----------


## hassan1411

_




الله يوفقكم 




ودي اممممم و لا حاجه_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي يصير كل شي زي ما ااتمناه بحق صاحب اليوم اامامي باب المراد ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ودي يودعني الم الراس

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول بس ما راح أقول*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حتى ااني ودي اتخلص من الصداع*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول سبحان مغير الأحوال*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اسافر اليابان او الهند ..  هع*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أجلس على دفتر خربيشي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اعرف... شنو هالصداع اللي محول عالناسات كلها..<< يعني مو بس اني


الله يعطيكم العافية غوالي

----------

ورده محمديه (06-15-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اقول
أحبُ أن أقرا نصوصاً لمبدعٍ
كاأستاذنا الراوي ونحنُ نتابعوا
أكتب إلك قرّاء يحبون ما تخط
ومن مبدعٍ مثلك سنروي و نبدعوا
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اشوفهم ....*

----------


## hassan1411

_



 ودي انام 



ويش هالحاله ابغى انام عليي قعده الصبح_

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول الحق يعلو....
**قـل للـذي في نهجنا يتطفلُّ
إنـا بإل المصطفى نتـوسـلُّ
للهُــمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمــَدٍ وََآلِ مُحَمَــدٍ الطَيِبِيــن الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِيــن وَعَجـِلْ فَرَجَهــُم والعن أعدائهم إلى قيام يوم الدينْ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ودي يعدي الحفل على خير

----------


## hassan1411

_



 ودي في حاجة بارده_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي في شي مثلج يبرد على القلب*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول 

اللهم صلي على محمدٍ و آل محمد*

----------


## أموله

ودي اصإرخ بقووووووووووووووه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي تدعوو ليي بالخير وقضاء حوائجي بحق اليوم الجمعه و وليد الكعبه  ...

ودي السنه تكووون علينا اابرك من العام 

ودي تنتهي الاختبارت بسرعه !!

ودي اقول النوووم سلطان ...~*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي... انتقل الى عالم ثاني.. خالي من الاحقاد.. والنفاق.. والضغائن.. والافتراء

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول مو بس بحالي 

كل من كان حولي يشكو الحالي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اغير جووووو*

----------


## hassan1411

_



ودي انتف واحد تنتيف_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي انام واجلس قبل الظهر بس عفر خربت عليي الساعتين الا نمتهم البارحه !!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اسافر يا الهند او اليابان  ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ما احضـــر !!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي 

ما أطلع و أنا توني متغدي

محموص ومع زميلي متحدي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي انااااااااااااااااام جافيني النوووم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اعرف وش صار البارحه؟!*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أنسى الموقف إلي حصل
موش عارف اللهِ بجــد 
موش عارف أطنش إزي
ما عارف
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي الله يرزقه من واسع كرمه  ويوفقه وينصره ولا يحوجه ليهم*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول انتهى وقتي

لــ أخي و أختي وولدي وبنتي

مع السلامه*

----------


## noor_ccc

ودي ابتعد عن البشر 
و مشاكلهم الصعبة
...........

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي يمضي هالموضوع على خير*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول 
وجود مثل عـدمه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اعرف

ليش كل هالتشاؤم

لو هي الدنيا ومطباتها اهي اللي تخلينا ما نطيق حالنا واحوالنا..؟؟!!!

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أسوق سيكل وأتمشى بين المزارع*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي اروق نفسكم..<<شي جميل بس مو هالجو كلش حررررررر

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أبعد عن الناس شهرين
بدون ما يعرفوا أنا فين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اروح ليهم لكن .............*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ااعيش في عزله عن البشر ..لفتره وجيزهـ!!*

----------


## أموله

:notrust: 

وديِ اشوفِ بعض النإسس .. !

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول التوقيع السابق توقيع

مذكر حين أراهُ أظن العضو مذكر

الأن صح وتمام*

----------


## hassan1411

_





ودي اعطي واحد اطراق_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي تحقق امنيتي ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي بس اغمض عيوني الحين واروح في سابع نومه*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقوم أكل منجو بارد و ناضج
 و طازج ما أقدر أعدد ودي في إسلوبي أجدد
من دون ما أحدد والفواتير ما أسدد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اتصل ولا ودي*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي وكم ودي 

حتى صار التحدي

أفضل شي أقول ما بدي

خلني أطنش حــــدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اتشابق خخخ ,,بس مافيه مجال النوم سلطان نامو قبل لا تبدا المعركه ههه*

----------


## أموله

ودي‘ اضحك !

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي يتحقق الا في بالي ويصير مثل ما ااتمنى بحق بطلة كربلاء*

----------


## التوبي

*رغمَ أني لستُ شاعر

ولا أجـيـدُ الكلمات

إنما الصورة تـُعـبّر

ما بها مـــن أمنيات

تـُحفظ الصورة لتبقى

قي ملف الذكريات

دعواتنا للجميع بالتوفيق تحياتيــــــ*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ودي..

ووردي..

اقدمه بين ايديكم

مع خالص تحياتي واحترامي

----------


## التوبي

*لا تقول قـد سرقتُ

إنما قــول أخــذتُ

أنتِ  و الأعضاءُ جمعاً

كم من العزفِ كتبتُ

كلما تخطـُّ حروفي
من قصيدي ما نثرتُ
أخي بالحرفِ أخاطب

أذكرك كل ما ممرتُ

أتحمـّل  في حـيــاتي

من مصابي ما صرختُ

لاجل هذا خترتُ لونناً

مثيراً  يكفي لو ما فطرتُ

إنني على الفورِ أكتب

أغذروني لو قصرتُ

خرابيش هاوي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

تنحني الحروف وتتباعد.. لانها لا تعلم باي العبارات تتسطر لترد على جميل ما نثرتم سيد..

----------


## hassan1411

_




ودي  اصلخ واحد كف_

----------


## أموله

ودي يتحقق اللي ببالي ونروح على خير

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي آحبك*
بس للآسف مااقدر /،،*
لاتتعب نفسيتي بمحاولاتك*
كل افعالك شينه مهما تعدل فيها !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اروح سوريا*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي الكل يقول الصراحه*

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي آعرف وش قد آنا مهمه *بالنسبه له!

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اعرف السبب ............. ؟!!!*

----------


## hassan1411

_




ودي اخد اجازة شهر_

----------


## همسة ألم

ودي آقول لكم صصصصصصبآح الخير

----------


## أموله

وووِدي يفكروا قبل لايتكلموا !  :notrust:

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي ولا ودي في نفس الوقت ....*

----------


## noor_ccc

ودي أقبل يد أمي
وأقبل جبين أبي
حبكم يجري في دمي

----------


## الحلو حلو

ودي يصير الي ببالي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي تعدي على خير ...*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ان تبتسم دائما ..لايعنى انك لا تحمل هموما او احزان ..
لطالما كانت اجمل ابتسامه هى التى تخرج فى اصعب واشد الاوقات

هذا لي ودي اقوله*

----------


## أموله

وديِ اكفخَ احدهم !!

----------


## hassan1411

_


اموله اخدي الش دب كبير و كفخيه اليت تتعتبي 





ودي اسافر مع اهلي بس ما اقدر_

----------

أموله (07-17-2011)

----------


## أموله

*ششششكلي باسوي كذا بس حلاتها على خدود ههههههههه

ودييي ابارك للجميييع بالمولد واوزع عليكم ناصفه*

----------


## hassan1411

_



ودي امممممم




ما ودي في شي نفسيتي مرة منسده عن كل شي_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ودي اكون معاهم في سوريا ......

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقول الى بعض الناس لو كان ودهم صحيح كان راحو معانا ,,
من جد اتمنيت وجودهم
*

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (07-25-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ودي وخاطري اصبغ والعب ورسم في جدار على كيفي  هع

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي احضن ننفسي ووانام*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول يا فيس قللت الجهود
لكن حتى لو ختفيت يلزم أعود
وهـذي المشاهــد لي شـهود
ما كنت أنــــــــوي بالصدود
دوم في الحكي عـندي حدود*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

ودي أمووووت
وأعود بعد ذلك

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقول لو تضيق الدنيا عند الله فرج~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول ليهم كل الي في قلبي .............*.

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي تكون هاليومين عن سنتين ....تكفى يا الاسبوع لا تطير, ويا الساعات لا تمشي’’ لا انتي ولا دقايقك ولا ثوانيك :(
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ومنى عيني اغمض عيوني ووافتحها وواشوف ننفسي في سوريا ...

ودي ودي ودي هالناصفه بعد ااخدها عند السيده مثل الناصفه الا قبل [ احلى ناصفه وربي ~ ربي لا تحرمني 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي في اشياء وايد ..........*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ينتهي الموضوع في اسرع وقت !*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ودي أغمض عين وأفتح عين الآقي أحلامي تحققت  ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي بروح تحتضن روحي!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ودي أروح البحر وأرمي أحلامي هنآأك*

----------


## hassan1411

*


ودي انام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي استانس*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ودي مكانتي في قلبهم ....

----------


## hassan1411

*



ودي يفهم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اقول لنوم:

ﻳ̉آﻧ̉ۆم ﺗگفى گإﺂن“
لي فَيِيِيِيِگ رﺂحھہُ”

خذﻧ̉ي ۆلآﺗرجعني
لدﻧ̉يإﺂيَ ثإﺂني*

----------


## hassan1411

ودي في شي بارد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اسوي بيتزا*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي والحين الحييييييييييين اروح البحر خاطري اشم هواء*

----------


## hassan1411

*


روحي الجو زين بعد و اكيد فاضي 


ودي اشوفه*

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (09-11-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي كيكتي الي سويتها توصل لهم ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي في حلا ...او ودي في شي مثلج*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QSaZ-UFv-Y

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وش هالحاله ,ينتهي يوم ويبدأ يوم .. والناس تنام وتجلس وتنام وتجلس ’واني سهرانه  !
 ودي انام لو ساعتين بس* :ambivalence:

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اعرف المخ مشغول في ويش عشان النوم قل!!! هع تمزح<<*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اعرف السبب !!*

----------


## شوق الغوالي

ودي ..لروحها وقلبها ان يعودان لي

----------


## التوبي

*ودي اروح النجف لو مرة وحدة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي تكتمل فرحتي*

----------


## hassan1411

*


ودي انام*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي تحقق امنيتي ...*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اشتغل ...*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أسوق سيكل ههههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اكسر روتيني و اتوظف*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أكل أيس كريم  مطلي با لشوكولاته*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي اسعى لتحقيق طموحي !*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي في شموع جديده  هع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي في شي  لذيذ*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي ألبس ثوب جديد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ودي ابكي فرحاً !!!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول ماحب احد يقلد علي في سلوبي ..

لكن 

اذا قلدك الاخرون فاعلم انك مميز( احم احم: embarrest :*

----------


## التوبي

*ودي أقول من هنا كانت إنطلاقتي الحقيقة
ومن هنا أخدتُ ثقتي بقلمي الخجول*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول ..

خل العناد والله مدري ورى صدتك وش مستفيد؟!!!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ودي أتنفس سعـآدة  *

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اقول 


**هل تعلم !!!! انك حين تحمل القران فان الشيطان يعانى من الم شديد فى الراس..وحين تفتح القران فانة ينهار ويغمى علية وحين تقرا القران تجعل اغمائتة اطول  قال ابليس :العجب لبنى ادم يحبون الله ويعصونة ويبغضوننى (يكرهوننى) ويطيعوننى """"



**



*



*





**
**
*

----------


## hassan1411

*

ودي ارجع مثل قبل*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ودي اكون في العرااااااااااق الحين ...*

----------


## hassan1411

*

ودي اسافر*

----------

